# الهندسة ...اصل هذه الكلمة



## ابن سينا (11 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم

الهندسة فهي_للاسف_ كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة وقد عربت لاحقًا واصبحت هندسة,وكانت تطلق على عِلْمٌ يَبْحَثُ فِي الْخُطُوطِ وَالْأَبْعَادِ وَالسُّطُوحِ وَالزَّوايَا وَالكَمِّيَّاتِ، مِنْ حَيْثُ خَوَاصُّهَا وَقِيَاسُهَا وحساباتها,وقد اهتم العرب به كثيرًا وبنوا فيه على ما نقلوه من اليونان وقسموه الى نوعين الاول :عقلية(نطرية) والثاني:حسية(تطبيقية),فالنطرية والحقوا بها الفلسفة, وكان اهتمامهم بالناحية التطبيقية اكثر فابدعوا في فن العمارة في المساجد والقصور والأروقة والقباب وتخطيط المدن.
وانتقل المفهوم الى كافة النواحي التطبيقه من علوم ميكانيكية وكهربائية والكترونية,واصبحت تضم كل ما ينتج عن العلوم التطبيقية.​


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (11 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المعلومة المهمة


----------



## المهندسة مي (12 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة .. الذي لا يعرفها الا القليل


----------



## همس.م (17 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على معلوماتك الجميله


----------



## ابو حسين (18 يونيو 2006)

شكراً اخي ابن سينا 
وإسمح لي بنقل الموضوع الى قسم تعريب الهندسة


----------



## م/ ميدو (19 يونيو 2006)

مشكور يعطيك العافيه


----------



## controller (30 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ولكن اعتقد ان اصل هذه الكلمة عربي وهذا ما وجدته بكتاب الصحاح 
ومعنى كلمة مهندس بالعربية هو ( المقدر لمجرى الماء ) اي ما يسمى الان بمهندس الري او هندسة السدود


----------



## controller (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## moh h (30 يونيو 2006)

السلامو عليكم
بدايه أشكر يا أخي ابن سينا 
وحبيت أصلح معلوماتك بأن كلمة مهندس اتت من اللغة الفارسية صحيح
ولكن هي بالأصل مهندز وتعني الرماقب أو المشرف على العمل ومع مرور الزمن أخذ العرب الكلمة من أهل فارس وتحولت الى مهندس 
وأعتقد أنه ليس غيب بأن نأخذ الكلمات من الغير سواء كانوا عرب أو من فارس أو من الغرب ولكن العيب بأن نأخذها كمصطلح فقط ولكن يجب أن نطورها بحيث نستطيع أن نستعملها بشكل صحيح

ويقول المثل (((( الإتباع محمود والتقليد مذموم )))))

وهذا على حسب معلوماتي المتواظعه وأسمحولي إذا أخطأ فكل إنسان يخطأ ويصيب
وأرجو تنويري إذا أخطأ


----------



## TBH2022 (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا و أرضاك
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## جاسر (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير, معلومات جميلة, وكما ذكر الاخ moh لا ضير كون أصلها فارسي أو غيره وهناك كلمات كثيرة أصلها فارسي بل بعضها في القران


----------



## eng_jaguar (1 يوليو 2006)

ليس المهم ان يكون اللقب فارسي او عربي ولكن المهم ان نستحق ان نحمل هذا اللقب !!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس الالماني (2 يوليو 2006)

يسلم تمك وصح لسانك ياeng-jaguar بعدين اخونا المهندز ابن سينا كانه غاب عن باله ان لقبه ابن سينا ليس عربي


----------



## ابن سينا (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ايها الاخوة الأعزاء
يبدو انكم لم تدققوا فيما قلت في مطلع كلامي حيث قلتُ:كلمة *فارسية اصلها* أندازة وقد *عربت لاحقًا *,ولفظة عُربت أي أٌدرجت تحت إحدى التفعيلات العربية وذات الوزن العربي أي أنها أصبحت لفظة عربية كالالفاظ العربية ابتداءًا سواء بسواء ....أُنظر في المقالة"نحو هندسة عربية".
ثم ان إبن سينا أسم علم...لا يُعّرب


----------



## أشرف كمال (3 يوليو 2006)

[glint] 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة
[/glint]


----------



## الصميدعي (3 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله الف خير ونفعنا بكم ان شاء الله . ونطلب المزيد


----------



## Arch_M (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكم بس استفسار صغير
ليش الكل زعلان على كلمة هندسة عربية ولا عربية 
العبرة ليس في المعنى ولكن في تطبيق المعنى وهل نستحق اللقب ام لا؟

وشكرا لمن اعطانا وزودنا بهذه المعلومة المفيدة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## arrozami (3 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية


----------



## المهندسة المسلمة (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...............


----------



## عصمت الحديثي (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
جزاك الله اخي ابن سينا على هذه المعلومة المهمة واساءل الله تبارك وتعالى ان يفتح لك وينور طريقك وان يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه انه على كل شي قدير وباجابة جدير .
اخوكم في الله عصمت الحديثي _العراق _الانبار


----------



## عصمت الحديثي (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
احب ابعث اطيب تحية لكل الاخوة المهندسين .
asmat_alhadithy


----------



## م.خلود (4 يوليو 2006)

الهندسة هي ذاك العلم الذي تستطيع أن تبني شيئاً بدولار،نفس الشئ الذي يحتاج غيرك لدولارين لبنائه


----------



## نمر الظلام (4 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي على المعلومة


----------



## enternow (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومة لكن اخي الكريم نود منك أن تعرفنا بالمراجع التي ذكرت هذا المصطلح وجزاك الله خير وذلك لكي تعم المعرفة 


و السلام


----------



## enternow (4 يوليو 2006)

وشكرا لكي مهندسة خلود على هذا التعريف الجميل 


و السلام


----------



## enternow (4 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عصام (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومه 

و كون الكلمه ذات أصول غير عربيه فهذا معناه أيضا أن العلرب كانوا منفتحين على غيرهم و لا مانع من نقل العلم المفيد لدى الأخرين و الإستفاده مبه و لاحظ أيضا أن لعلماء الإسلام دور كبير جدا فى إختراعات كثيره و مهمه و أذكر على سبيل المثال الحسن بن الهيثم و الخوارزمى و غيرهم و بعد نقل علوم الغير طور علماء المسلمين الكثير من العلوم و أرتقوا لأنهم كانوا يؤمنون بالله و مكانه العلم و العلماء عند الله و فى الإسلام 

و أتمنى أن نعود لتلك الأيام


----------



## moh h (4 يوليو 2006)

نساءل الله الكريم
رب العرش العظيم
أن يزداد الإسلام من خلال جميع المسلمين وأن يرتقي الإسلام فينا وبنا
وأرجو من الذين يسمعون بأن يدعو الله بالرقي للإسلام


----------



## علي داود (5 يوليو 2006)

المهندس علي
بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات وتصور هناك ارتباط بين كلمة مهندس والدكتور وهذه اعتقد في الصين:31:


----------



## ايهاب جمعة (5 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الجميلة واتمنى لكم التوفيق وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة رشا (6 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة لان كنت اعرف ان اصل الكلمة هي عثمانية او بالحقيقة تركية
ولكن توضحت لي الحقيقة فشكرا


----------



## المهندس مهندس (7 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هالموضوع


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرااااااااااا لكم علي التوضيح


----------



## عباس الحبيب (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## عوبد (7 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير على معلوماتك الجميله


----------



## المهندسه المسلمه العربيه (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم على المعلومه


----------



## مهندسةعراقية (8 يوليو 2006)

يبدو أن الاخوة الاعضاء انشغلوا عن الموضوع الاساسي الى موضوع جانبي قد يؤثر على تواصلهم 
تذكروا إخوتي الاعزاء قول الله سبحانه في محكم التنزيل ( إن أكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم) وقول الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا فرق بين عربي وأعجمي الا بالتقوى)أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## احمد84 (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسه أمل (8 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندسه أمل (8 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## reemyyy (9 يوليو 2006)

يسلموا على المعلومه


----------



## م/عبدالحميد الفقي (9 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا فقد كنت ابحث عن اصل الكلمه منذ فتره


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (9 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## سفر (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الفففف ششششكككككككككككرررررررر على المعلومة الحلوه.


----------



## الباحث العلمي (9 يوليو 2006)

معلومة جديدة ومفيدة
شكراً أخي ابن سينا


----------



## hi_same (10 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## heny (11 يوليو 2006)

thank u for this comment


----------



## eng.heba (11 يوليو 2006)

كلمه مهندس لها اصل تاريخى يرجع الىالمصريين القدماء(البناء الملكى)
وعند اليونان ارشيتكتون واطلق الرومان على من يقوم بصنع وتصميم الادوات العسكريه 
والمنشات انجنارى
وفى عصر الثوره الصناعيه واختراع اول اله كهربيه بخاريه steam engain واشتق منها لفظ engineer على كل من يعمل فى هذه المهنه


----------



## ابو ناجح (12 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا كتير على هذة المعلومة والله يقويك واعطونا معلومات اكثر على علم الهندسة
وانا مهندس في هندسة تخطيط المدن من يريد معلومة انا حاضر


----------



## سمير المقطري (13 يوليو 2006)

للجميع الف شكر وتحية وتفدير


----------



## مروة2009 (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## المهندس2000 (17 يوليو 2006)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## المهندس2000 (17 يوليو 2006)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## ib61 (17 يوليو 2006)

لماذا الاسف يااخى ابن سينا ربع الكلمات فى الفارسيه اصلها عربي وكذا الكرديه وغيرها وهذا التداخل طبيعى وابن سينا اصله فارسى للاسف عفوا


----------



## ابراهيم الشمري (18 يوليو 2006)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الهندسة فهي_للاسف_ كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة وقد عربت لاحقًا واصبحت هندسة,وكانت تطلق على عِلْمٌ يَبْحَثُ فِي الْخُطُوطِ وَالْأَبْعَادِ وَالسُّطُوحِ وَالزَّوايَا وَالكَمِّيَّاتِ، مِنْ حَيْثُ خَوَاصُّهَا وَقِيَاسُهَا وحساباتها,وقد اهتم العرب به كثيرًا وبنوا فيه على ما نقلوه من اليونان وقسموه الى نوعين الاول :عقلية(نطرية) والثاني:حسية(تطبيقية),فالنطرية والحقوا بها الفلسفة, وكان اهتمامهم بالناحية التطبيقية اكثر فابدعوا في فن العمارة في المساجد والقصور والأروقة والقباب وتخطيط المدن.
> وانتقل المفهوم الى كافة النواحي التطبيقه من علوم ميكانيكية وكهربائية والكترونية,واصبحت تضم كل ما ينتج عن العلوم التطبيقية.​


شكرا على هذه المعلومة ولو اني قرأتها مؤخراً فا نا اشكرك جدا انا ابراهيم طالب في كلية الهندسة المرحلة الثانية في بغداد واتشرف بالمعرفة عليك


----------



## كرونبه (18 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخى على هذه المعلومه القيمه


----------



## سماييل آجاني (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليك يا ابن سينا ما الذي يدعوك تتأسف لأن تكون كلمة الهندسة أصلها فارسي ولو كان انكليزيا أو غيرها أكنت تتاسف ؟ اقول ان التي يدعوك هي النظرة القومية الشوفينية لاغيرها , سامحك الله وبالمناسبة ان أبن سينا لم يكن عربيا حتى تتلقب به وتفتخر بكنيته ولا يخفى عليك بأن علماء اللغات يعتبرون اللغة كائن حي يعطي ويأخذ و تشابه الكلمات وألاقتباس من اللغات الاخرى هي مسألة طبيعية وخاصة نحن مسلمون والحضارة الاسلامية ليست عربية ولا فارسية وانما هي حضارة ( خير أمة ) فلماذا التعصب وان أتاتورك التركيا الحديثة لعنه الله عندما قام بثورته لتغريب تركيا أبدل الحروف الاسلامية العربية بالاتينية الغربية وقام بحذف المفردات العربية وأبدلها بألفرنسية والانكليزية وعندما وضع الدستور الوضعي التركي كان هناك اقواس فارغة (......) في كثير من الفقرات لانهم لم يوجدوا الكلمة التركية وامتنعوا عن وضع الكلمة العربية . .... كذلك ألاخ moh h يقول بأن كلمة مهندز كلمة عربية وتعني المراقب والمشرف, اخذها الفرس وحوروها وأعادوا تصنيعها وأخذها العرب مرة اخرى بشكل مهندس ... عاشت التفكير أليس هذا تهرب من الاعتراف بأصل الكلمة أم أن التعصب لا يعمي الابصار وانما يقفل العقول .


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اولاً اود ان اشكر إخواني وزملائي المهندسين على إطراء وترصيع هذا الموضوع بمداخلاتهم الذهبية,
وثانياً وجدت نفسي ملزماً بالرد على ما أُتهمت به من عصبية مقيتة وأخص بالذكر ألأخ سماييل آجاني...الأخ سماييل لك من المشاركات اربعة أثنتين منهما في هذا الموضوع وقد رددت نفس العبارات بطريقين متنوعين حيث قلت اول مرة:"*ريحة العصبية المقيتة تفوح من كلماتك يا اخي أبن سينا وهل نسيت بان ابن سينا لم يكن عربيا ولماذا تتاسف بان تكون كلمة الهندسة اصلها فارسي ولو كان انكليزيا اكنت تتأسف لها سامحك الله *",والمرة الثانية ما سطره يراعك في المداخلة السابقة...
واليك تفسير اقوالي:
الاسف من معانيه اللغوية: الندم والحزن والاسى ,طبعًا ليس هناك مايدعو للندم فيحمل الفظ على معنى الحزن والآسى...أي اننا كمنهدسين عرب نحزن على كون معّرفنا ليس عربيُا _لغة_اصلاً وإنما تعريبًا.
العصبية من العصبةو تعني:شدة ارتباط المرء بعصبته، والجِدُّ في نصرتها، والتمادي في الانتصار لمبادئها,والعصبة هي القوم.
والتعصب للعرب كعرق مرفوض عقلاً وشرعًا,عقلاً لأن الانسان لم يختر اباءه واجداده والمكان الذي وُلد فيه,وشرعًا لقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"*لا فرق لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى*",ونهيه عن العصبية بقوله:"*دعوها فإنها نتنة*" ,وقوله بما معناه:"* فمن تعزى بعزاء الجاهيلة كمن يعض على هن أبيه*"...
وما ذكرته انا ليس بعصبية لعرق ولا لقوم ...فأن شممت رائحة العصبية فقد تكون عصبية للغة العربية التي هي لغة القرآن ولغة أهل الجنة...بالإضافة الى قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"*إنما العربية اللسان*"...أي ان كل من تكلم العربية أصبح عربيًا.
علماء الاسلام الذين هم من أصل(عرق) غير عربي هم عرب بلسانهم وعقيدتهم ودفاعهم عن الاسلام بلغة عربية مبينة ,وقد ندر أن يؤلف أحدهم كتابًا في لغة قومه ...فما أنت قائل بحق هؤلاء ...أهم اهل عصبية أم انهم اهل إيمان وإحسان وذوق رفيع في الادب والعلم.
أخي سماييل ,والله إني لأكثر الناس بعدًا وكراهية للعصبية ...وإن اردت الحق فأنا لست عربيًا بالعرق ,بل من نسل صلاح الدين الايوبي (الكردي) الذين بقوا على الثغور منذ إستعادة القدس من أيدي الصليبين.
ثم ان معرّفك أخي (سماييل آجاني) ليس عربيًا ولا يمت للعربية بأية صلة,فهو على الظاهر يعني الابتسامة او فعل يبتسم باللغة الانكليزية 
وشكرًا


----------



## مرتضى ابراهيم (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا" على المعلومات القيمة ونطمع فى المزيد لما فيه فائدة للكل ...... ومامعنى بالضبط لقب ياباشمهندس


----------



## ابن سينا (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس مرتضى ابراهيم,اللقب هو النَبَز ,اسمٌ غير مسمى به، والجمع أَلْقَابٌ,والمقصود ذكر النسان بما يسيئه من اسماء,وقد ورد في القرآن نبذ هذا التنابز بالالقاب,ويقول الله تعالى:"*وَلاَ تَنَابَزُواْ بالألقاب *"...وقد كانت عادة عند العرب قال احد الشعراء:
*أكنيه حين أناديه لأكرمه **** *ولا ألقبه والسَّؤْأةُ اللقب *
أي لا ألقبه لقباً ملابساً للسوءة فيكون أراد تجنب بعض اللقب وهو ما يدل على سُوء .


----------



## وقاص (21 يوليو 2006)

و الله بارك الله بيك على هالمعلومة.

جزاك الله خير


----------



## M.Ghareb (21 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (22 يوليو 2006)

اريد السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل يمكن لخريج هندسة الكمبيوتر 
وحامل شهادة اكاديميه سيسكو ان يقال له مهندس


----------



## محمد عصام (22 يوليو 2006)

م_ أبوعبيده قال:


> اريد السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل يمكن لخريج هندسة الكمبيوتر
> وحامل شهادة اكاديميه سيسكو ان يقال له مهندس



السلام عليكم

لا أفهم السؤال فخريج هندسه كمبيوتر ماذا سيقال له إن لم يكن مهندسا


و شكرا


----------



## sherifhassan (22 يوليو 2006)

*thanks*

:81:شكرا على هذه المعلومة .. الذي لا يعرفها الا القليل
ألف شكر


----------



## م_ أبوعبيده (23 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم شريف حملة البكلاريوس يقال لهم مهندسين 

لكن حملة الديلوم الوسيط هل يقال لهم مهندسين 


وشكرا


----------



## mohamed-s (23 يوليو 2006)

thanksss alot


----------



## عسراء الميكانيك (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله على هذه المعلومة المفيدة .


----------



## nouranwr (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صالح التميمي (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التحكم (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه روبى (25 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (26 يوليو 2006)

بس عندي تعليق لماذا عبارة مع الاسف النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لا فرق بين عربي واعجمي الا بالتقوى 
ولو الكلمه كانت اصلها امريكي لما قلت مع الاسف صح يا اخي العزيز
بدون زعل


----------



## سماييل آجاني (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخي ابن سينا 
اشكركم على الرد وجزاك الله خيرا
كنت انوي الرد لمرة واحدة ولكن لسبب خلل في الكومبيوتر فقدت الرد الاول وحسبته بأنه لم تصل ( على كل) .
أعتقد بأنكم لمستم من خلال كلامي بأنني متعصب للاسلام والمسلمين فقط وأتعصب للعربية ( لغة القران الكريم) كما أنكم تتعصبون لها والحمد لله وان اتهام اياكم بالعصبية كان والله يعلم من هذا المنطلق. ,وان ما يدعو للاسف والندم والحزن هو فقداننا لهويتنا ولديننا وليس لكوننا نحمل معرفا من غير العربية وعلى الاقل انه معرف ينتمي الى قوم ( ينطقون بالشهادتين ) ,ان معرفي هو أسمي الحقيقي وهو ما يناديني به أبي وأمي وزوجتي واولادي وكل القوم والاسم من لفظ (اسماعيل ) وآجاني هو لقب عائلتي واني انتمي لذلك العرق الذي تنتمون اليه . وشكرا لكم


----------



## AmmarCAD (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خير على هذه الاضافة المعلوماتية


----------



## مرتضى ابراهيم (28 يوليو 2006)

الحبيب ابن سيناء أنا أود
أن أود أن أعرف المعنى لصفة الباشمهندس وليس لقب أرجو المعذرة


----------



## المهندس الاخير (28 يوليو 2006)

م.خلود قال:


> الهندسة هي ذاك العلم الذي تستطيع أن تبني شيئاً بدولار،نفس الشئ الذي يحتاج غيرك لدولارين لبنائه


​ 
هذه المقولة اعجبتني كثيراً,,,, لكن عندي استفسار؟؟؟؟​ 
اذا قلنا ان:
الهندسة تجعلك تبني شيئاً بدولار
والجهل يجعلك تبني نفس الشيء بدولارين
فما هو العلم الذي يجعلك تبني نفس الشيء باربعة دولار؟؟؟ بانتظار اجاباتكم​ 
اسمحو لي ايها المهندسون العرب ان اضيف الى معلوماتكم معلومة جديدة لكي نترك الجدل في مصدر الهندسة الفارسي.
كلمة engineer في اللغة الانجليزية لا اصل لها,,,, انما اخذت من اللغة الفرنسية من كلمة 
génie وتنطق جيني وتعني بالفرنسية العبقري(genius) 
ولا اظن ان الامريكيين او الانجليز بالرغم من العداوة القديمة مع الفرنسيين جعلوا ميدان التنافس مع الفرنسيين في المفردات
انما اتخذوا من مجال الابداع والعبقرية (genius, génie) ميداناً للتنافس
وهذا احد الاسباب التي جعلتهم على راس القائمة من ناحية الانتاج الهندسي
اما نحن العرب,,, كان ميداننا التباهي والتناحر على اصل الهندسة والعلوم الاخرى
وكنتيجة طبيعية وفقاً لنظرية عرب غورس الرابعة والتي تنص على ( لك مجتهد نصيب)
نجد انفسنا في ذيل القائمة من ناحية الانتاج الهندسي ( في الصفحة 1890 من قائمة الانتاج الهندسي)
ونجد انفسنا ايضاً على راس قائمة التفاخر والاكثار من الكلام الغير نافع
يالله على الاقل شيء نفرح فيه ونتفاخر به امام الجهال.
تقبلو خالص التحايا​


----------



## سماييل آجاني (28 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم مرتضى ابراهيم 
سأقوم بالرد عليكم ان سمح لي أخي ابن سينا 
كلمة باش تعني ( الجيد ) في اللغات الفارسية والكردية و البشتوية وأخذها العثمانيون واستعملوها في اللغة التركية العثمانية ومنها دخلت لغة أهل مصر وتعني الباشمهندس ( المهندس الجيد).


----------



## المهندي م (28 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## صبري النجار (29 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم المهندس الاخير 
هل بحثت في معاجم متخصصة في علم تأصيل المفردات (Etymology) وتبين لك منها أن كلمة (Engineer) مأخوذة من لفظة فرنسية (génie) وتعني العبقري، أم هو محض ظن وافتراض
إن الكلمة من الوضوح بمكان حتى أنها لا تحتاج منا إلى بحث
فمن منا لا يعرف كلمة ( Engine) بمعنى المحرك ، وقد استعملها جيمس واط في آلته البخارية (Steam Engine) . وكانت الكلمة معروفة في مصر في عهد محمد علي باشا حينما أنشأ عام 1830 تقريباً ، خطين صغيرين للسكك الحديدية أحدهما في الإسكندرية والثاني عند الجبل المقطم بالقاهرة. إذ كانت عربات القطار تجرها قاطرة (Locomotive) تعمل بالآلة البخارية (Steam Engine) وقتئذٍ ، قبل ظهور محركات الديزل وقبل الكهرباء و المحركات الكهربية.
ولا ننس أنَّ صيغة اسم الفاعل في الإنكليزية تأتي بإضافة (er) إلى الكلمة ، مثل قولنا: 
doer, farmer, plumber, reader, writer
وأحياناً ينتهي اسم الفاعل بــ (eer)، كما في قولنا:
Engineer , Constructioneer 
والله اعلم
صبري النجار


----------



## علاء جاسب (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم: اشكرك يااخ ابن سينا على لفت النظر الى معنى هذه الكلمة حيث اني اكتشفت خلال سنين عملي في التدريس في الجامعة ان اكثر -ان لم اقل كل- طلبة كليات الهندسة وحتى من تخرج منهم كمهدس لا يعرف معنى كلمة هندسة او مهندس وهي فارسية الاصل ولكني ارجوك ان نبتعد عن العنصرية فالعلم ليس له هوية وخذ مثلا مكتشف الكهرباء فهو غربي وليس مسلم... هل لنا ان نقول ان الكهرباء للاسف غربية وليست عربية... ثم انت تعرف ان ابن سينا وغيره من عباقرة علماء النهضة الاسلامية ليسوا عرب...... خذ الامام البخاري مثلا وابن رشد هم ليسوا عرب وهناك الكثيرين من علمائنا الافذاذ رحمهم الله جميعا كانوا فرسا بالاصل او اتراكا او ماشابه......
اشكرك مرة اخرى على معلوماتك القيمة ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## ابن سينا (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اشكر اخي سماييل(إسماعيل) على حسن رده وسعة معرفته...وباشا هي كما ذكر اخي سماييل (وهو خبير بهذا) بحكم تشابة اللغتني (التركية والكردية)...وأحب أن أـضيف ان لفظة باشا أُطلقت ايضًا على كل من نُصب حاكمًا لإقليم تركي(ايام الدولة الاسلامية العثمانية) وعلى الرسميين من وزراء وموظفي الدولةالعثمانية,وما زالت هذه الكلمة تستعمل في بعض البلدان البلقانية(مثل رومانيا) وخاصة بين الاقليات المسلمة_من أصل تركي او تتري_ المتواجدة في رومانيا.
واما بالنسبة الى الاخ علاء جاسب وكا قاله عن العنصرية ...فحبدا لو قرأ مداخلتي السابقة ليعرف انه لا عنصرية عرقية فيما ذكرت


----------



## سماييل آجاني (29 يوليو 2006)

أخي أبن سينا رحمك الله
معذرة انا لست خبيرا بعلم اللغات وهذا اتهام في غير محله .
أحب ان اصحح بعض ما ورد اعلاه اولا لايوجد تشابه بين اللغتين الكردية والتركية على الاطلاق وانما هناك تشابه تام بين اللغتين الكردية والفارسية وتقريبا 75% أو أكثرمن المفردات مشابه وحتى الكلمة التي طال النقاش حولها ( الهندسة ) هي نفسها أندازة والمهندس هو أندازيار في اللغة الكردية. وثانيا أن كلمة باشا -وتلفظ هكذا pasha- هم الوزراء أو الحكام الاتراك في الدولة الاسلاميةالعثمانية وبحكم عدم وجود الباء المفخمة في اللغة العربية اصبح يلفظ bashaوالكلمة الثانية هي باش وتلفظ هكذا bash - وتعني الجيد أو الممتاز واللفظتان لا تتشابهان يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## ابن سينا (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي سماييل ...شكرًا لك وبارك الله فيك, وبالفعل لفظة باشا والتي تعني الوزراء أو الحكام الاتراك في الدولة الاسلاميةالعثمانية تُكتب بالباء المفخمة Pasha,واما باشا بمعنى جيد فلا علم لي بكيفية كتابتها_بالباء الخفيفة _ إلا من خلالك.
وحيّاك الله


----------



## م.اماراتية (31 يوليو 2006)

معلومات قيمة
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممد (31 يوليو 2006)

والله إنها معلومة جديدة ما كنت أعرفها من قبل وكثيرين مهندسين ما يعرفونها


----------



## husen-m (31 يوليو 2006)

لا تقول للاسف طول عمرنا عم نتطفل على الغير


----------



## محمود حلمى (31 يوليو 2006)

ردا على سؤال المهندس الاخير الشىء الذى يبنى ب4 دولار هو بناء نفس الشىء مرتين وجزاك الله خيرا على المقوله الجميله


----------



## محمود حلمى (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## بندراوي (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكراُ هذا الموضوع مفيد جداُ


----------



## علي داود (3 أغسطس 2006)

*ali_ dawood4************

اصل كلمة هندسة هو دكتور وهذا في الصين سابقا


----------



## ib61 (3 أغسطس 2006)

يااخوان خلونه بالهندسه والعلوم واتركو الباشا والباشوات لاهل اللغه


----------



## moh h (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلامو عليكم
[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]بداية شئ بأن نتناقش بمواضيع مهمه لكي نتطور بالأمة الإسلامية[/grade]


----------



## فل بروفيسور (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
والله يا اصدقائي لقد اثلجتم صدري ولكن يجب ان تكون غايتنا من النقاش هي الوصول الى الحقيقة وليس ايقاع احدنا في اخطاء او ذمه او ما شابه


----------



## معماري 1 (4 أغسطس 2006)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر اخي سماييل(إسماعيل) على حسن رده وسعة معرفته...وباشا هي كما ذكر اخي سماييل (وهو خبير بهذا) بحكم تشابة اللغتني (التركية والكردية)...وأحب أن أـضيف ان لفظة باشا أُطلقت ايضًا على كل من نُصب حاكمًا لإقليم تركي(ايام الدولة الاسلامية العثمانية) وعلى الرسميين من وزراء وموظفي الدولةالعثمانية,وما زالت هذه الكلمة تستعمل في بعض البلدان البلقانية(مثل رومانيا) وخاصة بين الاقليات المسلمة_من أصل تركي او تتري_ المتواجدة في رومانيا.
> واما بالنسبة الى الاخ علاء جاسب وكا قاله عن العنصرية ...فحبدا لو قرأ مداخلتي السابقة ليعرف انه لا عنصرية عرقية فيما ذكرت


 
 بالفعل لا يوجد في كلامك لا عنصرية ولا غيره ، مع الأسف من كل من أعتقد ذلك يجب التركيز على لب الموضوع وليس القشور ....


----------



## kuwaity (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرأ ويعطيك العافيه



اخوووووك
ط.م/ وليد الخالدي


----------



## بنت المالكي (6 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخوي ع الموضوع و انا صراحه اول مره اسمع عن هالمعلومه ..


----------



## ضحى86 (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم شكرا يا ابن سينا على هذه المعلومة.


----------



## حسن الربيعي (7 أغسطس 2006)

*اصل كلمه الهندسه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا/ في البدايه اريد ان اقدم الشكر الجزيل على هذه المعلومه المفيده 
ثانيا/ الله سبحانه وتعالى حين اعطى العلم للبشر لم يكن حصرا على العرب او الفرس او الروم 
فلا يحق لك يا اخي العزيز ان تقول ان اصل الكلمه فارسيه مع الاسف 
لماذا تأسف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما هو الخطأ بهذا الكلام .انا هنا ليس من موقع الدفاع عن الفرس لكن الحق يقال 
ثالثا /مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## moh h (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلامة عليكم
بداية مشكور يا اخوي حسن الريبعي
لابد أن نحترم العلوم كلها من منبعها حتى ل ولو كانت من أدنى خلق الله
فكلمة الهندسة باللغة الفارسية هي تعني مسؤول العمل او المشرف على العمل
ولابد من التحاور حتى يستفيد الجميع
والله ولي التوفيق
((((((((((((((((((((( ال[grade="32cd32 Ff4500 4169e1 00008b"]لهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين[/grade] ))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## هاني عفيفي (8 أغسطس 2006)

يا أخي لماذا تأسف على هذا . 
ألاسف أننا لا نتقدم خطوة بعد كل أسف


----------



## محمد ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2006)

ومالو انه كلمه مهندس اصلها فارسى الحكمه ضاله المؤمن وجدها كان احقأ الناس بها وحتى فى القران كلمات اصولها اعجميه مثل قسورة اصلها حبشى وهو الاسد


----------



## المهندس الاخير (9 أغسطس 2006)

صبري النجار قال:


> أخي الكريم المهندس الاخير
> هل بحثت في معاجم متخصصة في علم تأصيل المفردات (Etymology) وتبين لك منها أن كلمة (Engineer) مأخوذة من لفظة فرنسية (génie) وتعني العبقري، أم هو محض ظن وافتراض
> إن الكلمة من الوضوح بمكان حتى أنها لا تحتاج منا إلى بحث
> فمن منا لا يعرف كلمة ( Engine) بمعنى المحرك ، وقد استعملها جيمس واط في آلته البخارية (Steam Engine) . وكانت الكلمة معروفة في مصر في عهد محمد علي باشا حينما أنشأ عام 1830 تقريباً ، خطين صغيرين للسكك الحديدية أحدهما في الإسكندرية والثاني عند الجبل المقطم بالقاهرة. إذ كانت عربات القطار تجرها قاطرة (Locomotive) تعمل بالآلة البخارية (Steam Engine) وقتئذٍ ، قبل ظهور محركات الديزل وقبل الكهرباء و المحركات الكهربية.
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز المشرف صبري
الظن والافتراض هم ادوات تستخدم في علم الرياضيات ولا يوجد مهندس يستخدم هذه الادوات
التحري والاطلاع متروكة لك ولوقت فراغك ,,, فالعلم بحر 
باختصار ... صدقني لامجال عندي للتأليف و لك حرية التصديق

تحياتي العاطرة لك


----------



## ابن البلد (9 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله عربية فارسية لا يهم اصبحت الكلمة معربة وتدل على معنى معروف


----------



## تامر حلاوة (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كامو (9 أغسطس 2006)

كلمة ئه نداز او ئه ندازه ليست فارسية بل هي كوردية .....فحتى كلمة (ئه ندازيار ) تعني المهندس باللغة الكردية ، ولكن ولكون كوردستان كانت محتلة بعد سقوط امبراطورية ميديا الكوردية على يد الأخمينين الفرس ،فقد استفادوا من هذه الكلمة وحولوها ،واكبر دليل على ذلك بأن الكورد فقط يستعملون ئ ئه ندازيار (المهندس) فيما يستعمل الفرس كلمة المهندس ، علما ان لهذه الكلمة تصريفات كثيرة في اللغة الكوردية وتدل على وحدات القياس والحساب.....واصلها ليست عربية كما قال بعض الأصدقاء فكما يقول الرازي في مختاره في الصفحة 700 (ليس في كلام العرب زاي قبلها دال)...كلمة اخيرة عرف الميديون الكورد الهندسة واستعملوها في فتح نينوى واسقاط الأشوريين عام 612 ق.م وذلك بتحويل قنوات المياه.


----------



## كامو (9 أغسطس 2006)

كلمة (اندازه) هي بالأصل كوردية ،وليست فارسية، وتدل على كميات القياس والحساب ولها تصريفات كثيرة ،وقد اخذها الفرس عن الكورد الميديين بعد أحتلالهم لعاصمة امبراطورية ميديا (اكباتان) ،وذلك من قبل الأخمينين في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد، وكان الميديون بارعون في الهندسة وخاصة هندسة البنء والمجاري والري ،وكان للمهندسين الميديين دور كبير في اسقاط الأمبراطورية الأشورية واحتلال العاصمة نينوى عام 612 ق.م نحيث قاموا بتحويل مجرى نهر الزاب الى تحت الأسوار ،مما ادى الى فتح المدينة....
واكبر دليل على ذلك ان كامة المهندس بالكوردية هي (ئه ندازيار) مأخوذة من كلمة (ئه ندازة) اي الهندسة بالكوردية ،ف(كلية الهندسة ) يقابلها بالكوردية كلمة (كوليزى ئةندازه) ... فيما ان الفرس يستعملون كلمة مهندس ، اما بالنبة للكامة فهي ليست عربية فكما يقول الرازي في الصفحة 700 من(مختار الصحاح)...(ليس في كلام العرب زاي يسبقها دال):31:


----------



## حامد مصطفى حامد (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ابن سينا على المعلومة و شكرا على الإضافة moh


----------



## moonbow (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم....
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم


----------



## كالاسد (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على هالمعلومات الحلوه


----------



## محمد اسماعيل حسن (12 أغسطس 2006)

حقيقة معلومات قيمة ولكن هل اصل الكلمة فارسي ام كردي؟


----------



## نور5 (13 أغسطس 2006)

*الهندسة ..... اصل هذه الكلمة*

السلام عليكم .ليس المهم اصل الكلمة غير عربي لكن المهم هو ماالذي فعله العرب في هذا المجال ياريت احد يرد علي.عضو جديد:15:


----------



## eng_afify (14 أغسطس 2006)

معلومه مشكور عليها و لكنها تدرس في كليات الهندسه


----------



## seeko2006 (14 أغسطس 2006)

معلومة ظريفة , وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## seeko2006 (14 أغسطس 2006)

ولا خلاف بين الجميع, لأن العرب أجادوا كثيرا كمهندسين
ولكن للأسف هناك من لا يرد لنا التقدم وهم من بنى جلدتنا
عمال للخيانة


----------



## husen-m (14 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هل الحقيقة الحلوة sipas ji bo te ez kêf xwe$bûm


----------



## محمد شعبان منسى (15 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء على هذة المعلومات القيمة رغم انها ولاكن كثير المهندسين لايعرفونه


----------



## محمد شعبان منسى (15 أغسطس 2006)

اتمنى ان يستح لى الوقت لمتبعت مواضيعكم اخوكم المهندس محمد شعبان منسى


----------



## moh h (16 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم إنصر المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات

وأعلي كلمتيي الحق والدين واهزم أعداءك أعداء الدين وإنصرنا على الهيود المغاصبين المعتدين

وأذل الشرك والمشركين

يانصير المستضعفين ويا ملاج الخائفين


يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## هيفاء ضمد (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ ابن سينا
تحية طيبة . اصل الكلمة هو هندزة او مهندز
اعاتبك على كلمة ( للاسف) لاني اشم فيها رائحة العنصرية والطائفية
انا اربا بك عن هذه الامور التي تضر ولاتنفع ويجب علينا احترام الشعوب الاخرى وتقدير منجزاتها
لان اعمار الدنيا شاء الله تبارك وتعالى ان يكون بيد جميع ابناء هذه البسيطة

اخوك المهندس محمد الواسطي


----------



## hunar (17 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله انا شخصيا احب كلمة اندازة اكثر من المهندس ولا ضير ان تكون جميع شعوب العالم اذكى من العرب و التأريخ شاهد على ما أقول........


----------



## hunar (17 أغسطس 2006)

الحمد لله انا شخصيا احب كلمة اندازة اكثر من المهندس ولا ضير ان تكون جميع شعوب العالم اذكى من العرب و التأريخ شاهد على ما أقول........


----------



## كامو (17 أغسطس 2006)

ابن سينا ....بارك الله بك ....لماذا لم تختر اسما يدل على هويتك ؟؟
الأخ محمد ...تسأل هل ان الكلمة فارسية ام كوردية....اخي بينت لك لو كانت فارسية لكان الفرس استعملوها على اصالتها ولم يحولوها ال (مهندس) فيما ان اصل الكلمة عندنا ونستعمل (ئه ندازيار) بدل المهندس لأنها كلمة كرديه خالصة وهي تتكون من (ئةندازه) (في الغة الكردية تكتب ( ئـ ) ولا تكتب ( أ ) كالعربية لكتابة أندازيار )....+ ملحق (يار) وهي كناية عن المهنة او الأرتباط بالعمل مثل (شاليار) يعني وزير و(كه شتيار) اي سائح 
كاك هونه ر ...لا أتفق معك على الراي الأخير وسامحني في ذلك


----------



## ابن سينا (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
يبدو أن أكثر الاخوة المهندسين الذين يقرأون الموضوع لا يتابعون التعليقات الاخرى...فقد سبق وبينت رأيي في أكثر من مداخلة وسبب ذكري _للأسف_,وهدفي كان في أيضاح لفظة مهندس التي هي بمثابة عنوان لنا كمهندسين عرب ومعرفنا بين المهن,واما عن الأخ كامو _بارك الله فيك_ فأنت تطلب مني ما ينقصك_فهل لفظ كامو يدل على هويتك_ وعل كل حال فإن أردتم تعريف هويتي فهي كالآتي:
الاسم:سليم إسحق الحشيم
البلد:القدس
المهنة:مهندس,خريج جامعة بوخارست _كلية الهندسة الالكترونية_
الدرجة العلمية:دكتوراة في الهندسة الالكترونية الطبية.
الإقامة:رومانيا-بوخارست.


----------



## moh h (18 أغسطس 2006)

رجوت كريما قد وثقت بلطفه وأي رجاء خاب عند كريم


----------



## moh h (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلامة عليكم
أخوي ابن سينا ليش أمعصب الكلام أخذ وعطا
وهونها وتهون
وسع صدرك للأخوه المهندسين ترى كلنا أخوان ونبي نستفيد من بعض
وأقل الإستفادة التعارف على بعض


----------



## mekha (19 أغسطس 2006)

eng_jaguar قال:


> ليس المهم ان يكون اللقب فارسي او عربي ولكن المهم ان نستحق ان نحمل هذا اللقب !!!!!!![/quote وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسعد الحسيني (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك اللة خير جزاء
على هذا الشرح والتعريف


----------



## دكتور عامر (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام وحمة الله وبركاته اشكركم على هذا الموقع المتميز واتمنى ان ترسل لي المواقع الخاصة لتحميل برنامج staad 3والكتب الخاصة به والكتب التي تتعلق به وحالات تصميمية منفذة عليه وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد حسن سعد (22 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"][blink]جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة[/blink][/grade]


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حيّاكم الله جميعاً معشر المهندسين....وأشكركم على حسن ردودكم وحسن ظنكم بي ,وكلكم إخواني وأحبكم في الله وجمعنا الله في الفردوس .
أخي moh h,وأنت والله كريم وزدك الله كرمًا وعلماً وسعة آناة.
أخوكم المحب_إبن سينا_(سليم)


----------



## مهندس باحث6 (23 أغسطس 2006)

لأخوة الزملاء
عندي بحث تحت النشر بعنوان (تنوع العلوم الهندسية وتكاملها) ذكرت في مقدمته ما يلي:
تعريف الهندسة
تعرف الهندسة بأنها العلم الرياضي الذي يبحث في الخطوط والأبعاد والسطوح والزوايا والكميات أو المقادير المادية من حيث خواصها وقياسها أو تقويمها وعلاقة بعضها ببعض. (المعجم الوسيط). وهذا التعريف الحديث المعاصر جاء بعد معرفة أنواع الهندسة وفروعها، غير أن كلمة "هندسة" مشتقة من كلمة "إندازة" الفارسية والتي تعني تقدير مجاري القنّي حيث تحفر والأبنية حيث تنشأ على أسس مدروسة ومجرّبة. 
وأما كلمة مهندس فأصلها كلمة "مهندز" التي أُبدلت الزاي فيها سيناً لأنه ليس في كلام العرب زاي بعد الدال (مختار الصحاح والقاموس المحيط).
وفي المعاجم الأجنبية يعرف المهندس على أنه الشخص المؤهل والمهني الذي يستخدم الطرق العلمية ليحل المشكلات العملية، حيث أنه يصمم أو ينشأ أو يدير أو ينظم أي عمل في أحد مجالات الهندسة المختلفة (قاموس وبستر)

تحياتي


----------



## أبومازن (24 أغسطس 2006)

جميل جدا ان نعرف مثل هذه المعلومة وغيرها ولكن الاجمل ان لا نمقت اصول العلوم ولا ننكرها فأيا كان اصلها فلأهله الحق بالفخر بها والاعتزاز ويجب علينا الاعتراف ونعطي كل ذي حقه حقه فلا ضير من التداخل بين الشعوب والتعاون فهذا من التعاون على البر وتحقيق مصالح الانسانية 
أشكر الاخ الفاضل على هذه المعلومة القيمة واشكر الجميع 
دمتم بخير


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى المهندس


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى المهندس


----------



## محمدالديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخى المهندس الفاضل


----------



## palestine_kid (24 أغسطس 2006)

eng_jaguar قال:


> ليس المهم ان يكون اللقب فارسي او عربي ولكن المهم ان نستحق ان نحمل هذا اللقب !!!!!!!


وشكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## كامو (24 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ ابن سينا 
انا لا أسالك مالا ينقصني ، لفظة كامو تدل على هويتي ،فهي مختصر اسم (كامران) وهو اسم كردي ويعني سعد أو سعيد....


----------



## ara_shaker (27 أغسطس 2006)

استغرب من كلمة للاسف انها فارسية


----------



## المطوري (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اعلق على بداية الموضوع (للاسف)لماذا...... فالحضارة الفارسية والرومانية والأغريقية وحضارات بلاد مابين الرافدين قد سبقت الحضارة الأسلامية بقرون عديدة ونحن نقر بأنا اخذنا العلم عن من سبقنا واضفنا الية ونقلناه الى غيرنا و"رحنا نغط بنوم عميق"فالسؤال الأن لماذا للأسف ؟؟؟ اعتقد انة من الفهم الخاطئ للقومية العربية "التي دائما تقول (ياحبذا الأمارة ولو على الحجارة)"


----------



## محمد عصام (28 أغسطس 2006)

المطوري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود ان اعلق على بداية الموضوع (للاسف)لماذا...... فالحضارة الفارسية والرومانية والأغريقية وحضارات بلاد مابين الرافدين قد سبقت الحضارة الأسلامية بقرون عديدة ونحن نقر بأنا اخذنا العلم عن من سبقنا واضفنا الية ونقلناه الى غيرنا و"رحنا نغط بنوم عميق"فالسؤال الأن لماذا للأسف ؟؟؟ اعتقد انة من الفهم الخاطئ للقومية العربية "التي دائما تقول (ياحبذا الأمارة ولو على الحجارة)"


السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
شكرا لك الأخ الكريم و بالمناسبه الأخ ابن سينا وضح أكثر من مره انه لم يقصد أى عصبيه أو غيرها 

و كان هذا رده



ابن سينا قال:


> الاسف من معانيه اللغوية: الندم والحزن والاسى ,طبعًا ليس هناك مايدعو للندم فيحمل الفظ على معنى الحزن والآسى...أي اننا كمنهدسين عرب نحزن على كون معّرفنا ليس عربيُا _لغة_اصلاً وإنما تعريبًا.
> العصبية من العصبةو تعني:شدة ارتباط المرء بعصبته، والجِدُّ في نصرتها، والتمادي في الانتصار لمبادئها,والعصبة هي القوم.
> والتعصب للعرب كعرق مرفوض عقلاً وشرعًا,عقلاً لأن الانسان لم يختر اباءه واجداده والمكان الذي وُلد فيه,وشرعًا لقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"*لا فرق لعربي على أعجمي إلا بالتقوى*",ونهيه عن العصبية بقوله:"*دعوها فإنها نتنة*" ,وقوله بما معناه:"* فمن تعزى بعزاء الجاهيلة كمن يعض على هن أبيه*"...
> وما ذكرته انا ليس بعصبية لعرق ولا لقوم ...فأن شممت رائحة العصبية فقد تكون عصبية للغة العربية التي هي لغة القرآن ولغة أهل الجنة...بالإضافة الى قول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"*إنما العربية اللسان*"...أي ان كل من تكلم العربية أصبح عربيًا.
> ...


----------



## سماييل آجاني (28 أغسطس 2006)

ألسلام عليكم أيها ألاخوة المهندسين 
أعتقعد أن هذا الموضوع قد كثر ردوده التي يظهر بأنه لا يضيف اليه شيئا جديدا فيا حبذا لو كف ألاخوة عن التعليق على هذا الموضوع والذي بدأ يتكرر في كثير منه ويبدو أن ألاخوة يقرأون فقط الصفحة ألاخيرة دون الرجوع الى ما كتب سابقا من تعليقات وردود , فمن يملك الجديد فليتكرم بنشره وشكرا لكم .


----------



## سماييل آجاني (28 أغسطس 2006)

أيها ألاخوة والاخوات 
أن الاخ ابن سينا قد بين وجهة نظره حول كلمة الاسف وكنت من أوائل الذين عاتبته على هذا اللفظ فلا داعي ان ياتي أخ أو أخت يعاتبه مرة أخرى على ذكر لفظ ( الاسف ) وبنفس الاسلوب ومن خلال الردود يتبين بأن الموضوع كأنه ينحى منحا أخر يخرج عن هدفه وهو زيادة المعرفة وليس الاحراج ولمن يريد ألاستزادة فليراجع ما كتب عن الموضوع من بداية الصفحة الى آخره.


----------



## مصعب السروي (28 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس علي المعلومة


----------



## seeko2006 (28 أغسطس 2006)

لا تختلفوا فتختلف قلوبكم


----------



## المطوري (28 أغسطس 2006)

حسننا انا اسف الأن فقد علقت على الموضوع من دون الرجوع الى الصفحات الأخرى من التعليقات ولم اقصد تكرار الموضوع وسلامي الى كل الزملاء في المنتدى


----------



## علي سليمان (29 أغسطس 2006)

ابن سينا يقول: الهندسة فهي_للاسف_ كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة وقد عربتلاحقًا واصبحت هندسة 

على ماذا تتأسف, هل لأن الفرس لا يستحقون ؟ فبلاد الفرس و بلاد الغرب وصلوا بهندستهم الي صناعات خياليه و في كل مجالات الهندسة. أين العرب للأسف مع العلم أن العرب و خصوصا الخليج من أغنى العالم ماديا . 

للأسف.......


----------



## سماييل آجاني (29 أغسطس 2006)

أخي علي سليمان 
لماذا لم تتكرم بقراءة ما سبق نشره يا أخي حتى تعرف ما قيل بصدد هذه الكلمة لا يجوز كل واحد منا ان ياتي ويقول لماذا كلمة الاسف.


----------



## khaled66 (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## تبسم (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
شكرا للاخ المهندس سينا ولبقية المشاركين لهذا الموضوع الجيد للمناقشة ولكسب المعلومات
انا مهندسة واشتغلت مع الفرس ووجدت في اكثرهم الذكاء والدقة في العمل.. لكني اتفق مع الاخ كامو لاصل هذه الكلمة بانها كردية وليست فارسية ، لان الفرس يستخدمون كلمة (مهندس) وليست(اندازه) كما عند الكرد.. فكانوا ينادونني بـ ( خانم مهندس) يعني ( السيدة المهندسة).


----------



## ليالى_25 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

معلومات كويسه اول مره اعرفها


----------



## المهندس وقاص (2 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## industryboy (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
تشكر يا أخي أبن سيناء على تعريف و توضيح معنى كلمة هندسة والذي للأسف كثير من المهندسين والمهندسات لايعرفون معناها وهي الأساس .

بس حبيت أضيف على كلامك بعض مالدي :-

وهي بالفعل كلمة فارسية الأصل ثم عربت لاحقا والاصل فيها هو *هندااازا* أي أصلح الشي أو رممه .

وشكرا .
أخوكم 
industryboy


----------



## الفارس العربي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومه اللي بجد كتير ما يعرفهاش


----------



## mhsokasha (4 سبتمبر 2006)

:15: شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## kamaa101 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

نفع الله بك الاسلام اخينا الفاضل وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء 
اخوك في الله المحب


----------



## علي داود (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مهندس تعني في الصين دكتور


----------



## eng.royal (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا في الحقيقة قراءة اول خمس صفحات من المقال فقط ثم بعد ذللك 
أنا اتأسف لاعلى ان كلمة مهندس أصلها ( المختلف في نسبة للفرس ام للانجليز ام للفراعنه ام ام ) ولكن اتاسف عل مهندسين المسلمين انتم نعم اكثر من عشر صفحات تعليقات على اخينا ابن سينا هل متعصب ام لا 
اخوان اخينا ابن سينا اعطانا معلومة هو متاكد من صحتها ويتاسف على ان العرب لم تكن تنسب هذه الكلمة لهم فقط هذا بفهمي انا 
ولكن البعض اتوقع انه قد دخل الى قلب ابن سينا اخينا وقراء انه متعصب ؟؟؟ 
ماالفائده من العشر صفحات هذه 
العالم اليوم لن ياتي يبحث عن اصل المهندسين ولكن يبحث عن النتاج الندسي الذي قدم للعالم 
نحن نعلم ان العلماء العرب والمسلمين لهم السبق في العلوم التطبيقية منذ سنوات القدم 
ثم نردد هذه الكلمة والعالم الغربي والشرقي يتقدم ونحن نردد ونردد ولم نعمل نبحث نكتشف نخطط 
لعلنا نتظر ان يكرم احدنا بجائزة نوبل او غيرها بانه عربي اومسلم واكتشف ان نسبه ينحدر من احد العلماء السابقين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.royal (5 سبتمبر 2006)

حتى لاأفهم بالخطاء انا انبذ التاريخ ولكن اريد ان يكون تاريخنا محفزاً لنا للعمل وليس لكثرة النقاش والصراع والرمي ؟؟؟
ثانياً: حينما اقول جائزة نوبل او اقول ان نظاهي الغرب في العلم فانا لا أعتز بنوبل او غيرة ولكن العالم اليوم علم اعلام والاعلام له سيطره علمها من علمها وجهلها من جهل نريد للمسلمين والعرب ذكر بين الامم؟؟
وانت اخي مهندس ينبغي ان تفكر اكبر من ذلك ولا تغرق في الجزئيات .
فهيا بنا للعمل والتفائل لمستقبل الامة الاسلامية والتعاون والتشجيع والنقاش على المعقول؟؟؟

آسف جداً جداً للاسلوب الجاف والكلمات المبعثرة والانتقادية نوعاً ما ولكن 
منبع هذا الكلام ون الحب لكم والحرص على التقدم للأفضل بنا نحن شباب الامة ؟؟؟
وشكراً


----------



## د. محمد مأمون خالد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكرين على هذا الوضيح اللغوي ولكن ما بعد المصطلح من معنى حقيقي و مطابق للواقع .... ؟
هل كل صنايعي مهندس ؟


----------



## الغويري (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذه الفوائد:55:


----------



## moh h (5 سبتمبر 2006)

كم عشقتك ياحبيبتي طول حياتي
ولاأدري كم سأظل عاشق لنظراتك​


----------



## الحقيقي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## bido-egy (11 سبتمبر 2006)

يعني النتيجة الاجمالية للاختلاف ده ايه


----------



## على عبد السميع (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخى الفاضل على هذة المعلومه الجيد ..... حقيقى انا اول مره أرعفها


----------



## awadelrahman (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-ahmed78 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

من معلوماتي على قول دكتورنا لم كنت في كلية الهندسة اطرحة هذا السؤال على الدكتور وقال لنا انها كلمة يونانية وتعني المهندس بالمبدع هندسه ابدعة على صحة قول الدكتور والله يعلم وشكرا لكم واسف اذا معلومتي لم تكون صحيحة


----------



## salmanha (20 سبتمبر 2006)

لاأدري لماذا يقول الاخ كلمة(للاسف) ليشير بأن الكلمه فارسيه وليست عربيه هل لازلنا نعيش عصبية ماقبل الاسلام؟


----------



## محمد شعبان منسى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*العراق-الرمادى البطله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[align=right][align=right][السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انى اشكركم على دعوتى للمشاركهوهذا يدل على حسن ذوقكم وظنكم الطيب بي واما الرد فأقول ومن الله التوفيق ان الله اكرمك وجعلك عربيا لان خير امة اخرجت للناس كما جاء فى النص القرأني الكريم فلماذا تذهب الى لغة الفرس والرسول الاكرم ابلغنا انه لايحن قلب اعجمى على عربى ومن الله التوفيق][/align][/align]


----------



## محمد شعبان منسى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا ردى على كلمة الاخ يقول للاسف


----------



## yasmena asal (21 سبتمبر 2006)

معلومة ذى العسل ... ميرسى


----------



## M.H.SH (21 سبتمبر 2006)

تحيه طيبه مني لك 

أخوك / محمد حمديجزاك الله كل الخير          
وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## mill (21 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>شكراً فقد وجدت ضالتي عندكم</p>


----------



## hrm (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اسمحولي ياعرب عندي استفسار هل هناك لكل علم مرحلة نطلق على من وصل اليها أو صاحبها كلمة مهندس أم هي في بعض العلوم فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شكراً


----------



## salmanha (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ من الرمادي ان صح الحديث الذي ذكرته عن الرسول الاكرم فمعنى ذلك انكم تتبعون من لايحن عليكم اذ ان ابو حنيفه هو اعجمي(الاعجمي كل من يتكلم لغه غير عربيه سواء كانت انكليزيه او فرنسيه او فارسيه او.....) وكذلك البخاري والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل والترمذي وابن ماجه وغيرهم الكثير وأما عن الايه (كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس) فليس المقصود كل الامه والدليل ان القران يخاطب نبي الله ابراهيم ب(كان ابراهيم امه) مع انه شخص واحد .الان العرب في السودان يموتون جوعا والى جوارهم عرب يموتون من السمنه فهل هولاء خير أمه. ياأخي دع عنك هذا (أن اكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم)


----------



## عدي حاتم (22 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لو كنت اعرف ان اصل مهندس هية كلمة فارسية مااصبحت مهندسا ابدا


----------



## salmanha (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ياأستاذ تعلم كيف تكتب كلمة(هي) قبل ان تفتخر بالعروبه والهندسه.


----------



## عدي حاتم (22 سبتمبر 2006)

لربما قد اخطات في الطباعة او لكوني قد غضبت من هذا الموضوع لكنني لان اخطا في نظرتي على الفرس


----------



## salmanha (22 سبتمبر 2006)

وهل أخطأت هذه المره في الطباعه أيضا ؟تعلم كيف تكتب كلمة(لن) ياأخي أتركو العربيه فلستم من أهلها .


----------



## عدي حاتم (22 سبتمبر 2006)

انت الذي تنتقد ولا اعرف اسمك ولا يشرفني ان اتعرف على مجوسي لو لم تكن مجوسيا ما اخذتك الحمية وانا عربي واتشرف بعروبتي انا سني محمدي لا فارسي تبعي


----------



## كامو (2 أكتوبر 2006)

استاذ عدي..... اخطئت للمره الثانية ....اذهب اولا وادرس لغة قومك الذي تحبه وبعد ذلك تحدث هنا مع بقية المهندسين يا عفلقي
منسى الرمادي .....هذا القول مال الفرس والعرب يشبه اقوال استاذكم اليهودي (ميشيل عفلق) وحاشا لله ان يقول الرسول العظيم (ص) مثل هذا الحديث ن واكثر الظن انه من اقوال هيئتكم (مال جامع ام المعارك سابقا وام القرى حاليا)...اما في مسألة الأمة فقولك هو ماقاله خال الطاغية (خير الله الطلفاح) الخرف .....فخير امة اخرجت للناس هي امة الأسلام ، 
انت تستشهد بالقرأن فأين تضع قوله تعالى (الأعراب اشد كفرا ونفاقا وأجدر الايعلموا حدود ما انزل الله ) وكذلك قوله تعالى (انا انزلناه قرأنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون) !!!
فأتق الله ...فكل امة لديها الأخيار والأبرار فلا تجعل كلامك مطلقا ......فكما كان انبي العظيم واكثر الصحابه من الرعيل الأوائل من العرب ...فأن ابو رغال وابو جهل وأبو لهب ومسيلمة الكذاب وغيرهم هم من العرب ......
فالله اعزنا بالأسلام ولن نعز بغيره 
وتحياتي


----------



## محمد عصام (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

نرجوا الهدوء يا إخوان فهذا ليس نقاشا !! 

و خير أمه هى أمه الإسلام لرحمتها و عفوها و تذكروا أن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم

و أيضا لا فرق بين عربى ولا أعجمى إلا بالتقوى !! و نحن أخوه فى الإسلام و هنا

تكمن عظمه الإسلام الذى يؤلف بين القلوب و يآخى الناس و المسلمين

و أيضا كنتم خير أمه أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر 

أى لهذا السبب الأمه الإسلاميه هى خير أمه ليس العرب و ليس غيرهم و لكن المسلمين

الذين يتبعون سنه الحبيب المصطفى و يأمرون بالمعروف و ينهون عن المنكر 

و يحبون الله و يتآلفوا

و تذكروا أن ألمسلم أخ المسلم لا يظلمه و لا يحقره

وأن مثل المؤمنين فى توادهم و تراحمهم كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا و إذا إشتكى منه عضوا تداعى له سائر الأعضاء بالحمى و السهر !!

فهلا عندنا لصوابنا و إستغفرنا الله و تحاببنا 

و تذكرا أنه لن يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه 

أى أخوه المسلم لا العربى و لا الأعجمى و لكن المسلم

و شكرا لكم أخوكم 

محمد عصام


----------



## moh h (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلامة عليكم
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وتقبل منا رمضان وسائر أعمالنا الصالحة

لابد أن يكون الحوار حضاري وأنتم مسلمين وعرب ومهندسين فلابد من أن نحترم وجهات النظر مهما كانت ولا نصل إلى أن نتبادل الشتائم

وشكراً لكم
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كامو (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ moh h صدقتوالله ، ولكن انا اكره العنصرية .....
اتفق معك يجب ان ترتقي لغة مناقشاتنا .....تحياتي واعتذاراتي للجميع


----------



## moh h (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلامة عليكم
وكل عام وأنتم بخير
اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر وتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا وتقبل منا رمضان وسائر أعمالنا الصالحة

لابد أن يكون الحوار حضاري وأنتم مسلمين وعرب ومهندسين فلابد من أن نحترم وجهات النظر مهما كانت ولا نصل إلى أن نتبادل الشتائم

وشكراً لكم
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sezair (11 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلموووووووو


----------



## moh h (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ كامو من قال إن عنصري
وكل ما قلته هو أن نحترم وجهات النظر وقد رأية الأخوة المشاركين في المناقشة كل شخص يقول أنه صاحب الرأي الصحيح

وكل شيء قلته على حسب معلوماتي المتواضعه والبسيطه


----------



## huthaifa1984 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اخي*

اجدت وما قصرت واضيف بان الهندسة كلمة تدل على فحوى المواد يعني تفكيكها واعادة تكوينها
:78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78: :78:


----------



## علي داود (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الهندسة هي الدقة في العمل والابداع


----------



## م.ابويحيى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*مشكور ابن سينا على المعلومة*​


----------



## samiraelamrawy (23 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومه


----------



## احمد حمدى عمره (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
على هذه المعلومه الجميله


----------



## احمد_المهندس (26 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محتاره (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا ع الموضوع الحلو


----------



## هاني سليمان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير, معلومات جميلة, و مفيدة


----------



## الحسين عبدالعظيم (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اتفق العرب على ألا يتخاصموا


----------



## جنات عدن (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد فهل من مرحب .. بالمناسبة انا مش مهندس ابدا .. بس بعرف اخطط
اولا... الاخ ابن سينا ... انا من سينا .. وانت من فين ؟؟
ثانيا .. ملقتش حد قال ان فيه علاقة بين الهندوس والهندسة ... اكيد مفيش علاقة 
ثالثا .. انا عايز استشيركم فى موضوع هندسى بس لما تهدوا شوية .. اصلوا عايز تركيز دكتوراه فى الهندسة .. بس مش من الصين
شدة العلم المكثف نتائجها معروفة فى الاختلاف منذ ان كان الناس امة واحدة 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
محمد/ سينين


----------



## sandi (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلاع عليكم و شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
الى الامام


----------



## FATAL (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم اخي ابن سينا ، الهندسة كلمة فارسية. و لكن لماذا كتبت "للاسف" ؟؟؟.
مع اني لست فارسي، لكن لا عيب ان تستعرب مثل هذه الكلمات، ففي الاسلام نجد حتى الرسول (ص) في بعض المرات يستحسن و يتكلم بعض الكلمات والتسامي الفارسية...
وبعده الصحابة و السلف اعتمدو الكثير من الاسماء و الالفاظ الفارسية ( مثل : المارستان، و ....)، وهذا ان دل على شيئ فانما يدل على ان المسلمين الحقيقيين ليسوا عنصريين بل هم للناس رحمة.
كما ان فارس كانت مركزا للعلوم منذ فجر الانسانية و ذلك لقربها من بابل عاصمة الحضارات والعلوم و كذلك لقربها من الهند و اسيا ...
ثم ان ابن سينا و الرازي و غيره ممن علموا الانسانية اصلهم من بلاد الفرس..
الحق حق و يقال.


----------



## م. أبو المجد (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووور والله


----------



## nabuhajar (30 أكتوبر 2006)

مع الشكر لجميع من شارك بهذا الموضوع


----------



## مهند خلف (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن ناسف لانها فارسية


----------



## مهند خلف (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ جاسر ليس في القران كلمة فارسية لان القران عربي بقوله تعالى ... انا انزلناه قرانا عربيا


----------



## sandi (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صفا (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:اسفة لتاخري في الكاتبة من جديد واسفة لانني اكتب موضوعي في غير مكانه لكنني اجد الحركة صعبة في المنتدي لذلك اغتنم الفرصة واكتب في مكان الرد السريع لانني لا اعرف مكان غيره, ارجو المعذرة مرة اخري.
سوف اكتب اليوم عن حياتنا والقدرأحيانا من الجميل ان نترك الاقدار تاخذ بايدينا الي حيث تشاء...ولا نفكر كثيرا فيما سوف يحدث لاحقا في حال فعلنا كذا او كذا...تسليم ايدينا للاقدار يعطينا راحة عجيبة كنا نفتقدها قبل ذلك.وخلال هذا التسليم نري مدي عصبية الاوقات التي مررنا بها والمواقف التي شوهنا جمالها والشخصيات التي خسرنا بعضها وغيرنا مكان البعض الاخر. للاسف نخطي في مواطن لا يجب الخطا فيها ونتعامل مع الامور بعصبية في الوقت الذي تحتاج منا منتهي الهدوء في التعامل.
يجب علينا ان نقف عند نهاية كل المواقف ونري هل خرجنا منها بخفي حنين او خرجنا ومعنا علي الاقل فائدة واحدة سوف نستفيد منها في الاتي القريب؟؟؟
من المؤسف ان تنقلنا الحياة من مرحلة الي اخري ونحن كما نحن لاجديد لدينا سوي المرحلة اما انفسنا فترتدي نفس الشخصية المحددة الاطار منذ ان بدات تتحد بهذه الحياة وتتعامل مع مواقفها!!!)


----------



## فائقة مجذوب أحمد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ذادك الله علما


----------



## فائقة مجذوب أحمد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

انك على حق يا أختى صفا وهذا حال المومن الحق الذى دواما يسلم بان هنالك رب يقدر له الخير فى كل حياته فنساله دوما اللطف بنا .


----------



## eng.mizoo (2 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن النسر (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك على العملوه الجميله دي


----------



## nadiarch (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لكن كلمة هندسة موجودة في المراجع العربية القديمة


----------



## Meemar (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحكمة*

"الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أينما وجدها التقطها"

وكفانا كلام لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع!


----------



## Eng. B.D (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ المهندس قال معلومة مفيدة وبدلا من شكرة ونقدة بطريقة بسيطة بدأنا بإنتقادة وإنتقاد بعضنا بعضا

هذا هو حالنا يا عرب

عموما شكرا لكل من أضاف معلومة جديدة


----------



## احلى مهندس (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الهندسة فهي_للاسف_ كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة وقد عربت لاحقًا واصبحت هندسة,وكانت تطلق على عِلْمٌ يَبْحَثُ فِي الْخُطُوطِ وَالْأَبْعَادِ وَالسُّطُوحِ وَالزَّوايَا وَالكَمِّيَّاتِ، مِنْ حَيْثُ خَوَاصُّهَا وَقِيَاسُهَا وحساباتها,وقد اهتم العرب به كثيرًا وبنوا فيه على ما نقلوه من اليونان وقسموه الى نوعين الاول :عقلية(نطرية) والثاني:حسية(تطبيقية),فالنطرية والحقوا بها الفلسفة, وكان اهتمامهم بالناحية التطبيقية اكثر فابدعوا في فن العمارة في المساجد والقصور والأروقة والقباب وتخطيط المدن.
> وانتقل المفهوم الى كافة النواحي التطبيقه من علوم ميكانيكية وكهربائية والكترونية,واصبحت تضم كل ما ينتج عن العلوم التطبيقية.​





يا اخي وليش الاسف؟؟؟
ممكن اعرف؟


----------



## ابن سينا (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا احلى مهندس...هل قرأت التعليقات والملابسات اللاحقة فيما يتعلق بذكركلمة (للأسف)...اقرأها ثم علق...فقد وصلت الردود في هذا الموضوع الى ما ينيف على 200 ,واكثر من 50 ردًا استفسارات عن ذكر (للاسف)!!!!!!!
فقد بينت وجه نطري في الموضوع في اكثر من موطن!!!!!


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي لهذه المعلومه ولكن لاداعي ان تقول للاسف ان اصلها فارسي فلا ضير من ذلك ناهيك ان علومنا الان مصدرها الغرب الذي نكفره وهو يصدر لنا التقنيات ونحن نائمون رابطين انفسنا بان لدينا حضاره قديمه عمرها الاف السنين لم نحافظ على ديموميتها هذا ان كان التاريخ صحيحا.شكرا من القلب يا اخيز


----------



## مغترب في بلادي (6 نوفمبر 2006)

متاسف يا اخي ابن سينا


----------



## احلى مهندس (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اوكي فهمت
قريت الموضوع

اتس اوكي


----------



## جويرية (14 نوفمبر 2006)

معلومة هامة و جديدة


----------



## umda1424 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ولماذا الاسف
والحضارات تاخذ من بعضها البعض والفرس كانوا اصحاب حضارة قبلنا 
وحاليا هم اصحاب استراتيجة واضحة اما الاعراب
فهمهم ارضاء امريكا وسفاسف الامور


----------



## Eng. B.D (15 نوفمبر 2006)

أكبر دليل على صحة كلام Umda1424 هو إستمرار الكلام عن كلمة "للأسف"


----------



## الثعبان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*أشكرك على هذا التوضيح الجيد*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا استذنا ابن سينا ولك جذيل الفضل والتقدير منا*ا


----------



## حسن هادي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة**


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ا*زيدونا من علمكم لاني جاهل فاقد العلم*


----------



## ابن سينا (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ ريمون عدلي...إن الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق الانسان وفضله على سائر خلقه...وذلك لعقله الذي يفكر به ويتفكر في نفسه وما خلق الله...وطلب العلم واجب على كل أنسان ,ورسولنا الكريم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام حث على طلب العلم,قال:"إطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين",وقال :"إطلبوا العلم من المهد
الى اللحد".....وانت طالب علم ,وطالب العم له حق الأحترام والتقدير,ويزيد من مقامه علوًا وسموًا...
فحيّاك الله من طالب علم,ورفع الله قدرك.,ونآمل أن نكون عند حسن ظنك.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*استاذنا الكريم ابن سينا :ــــ*
دائما تبهرني باسلوب المتفاني في الدقه . الرائع في الاقناع 
فارجوا من الله ان يزيدكم لكي تزدونا .........................
وشكرا لك استاذي الكريم


----------



## مخترع (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي ابن سينا شكرا هذة المعلومة
مخترع


----------



## umda1424 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*كثرة الجدل وقلة العمل*

السلام عليكم
ارجو من المشرف قفل هذا الموضوع فقد تمت مناقشته باستضفاضة
وبدايته تعليق
حتي نخرج من المشمولين بالحديث


----------



## نضال كمال عباس (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الشرح جزاك الله خير


----------



## sonna (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ثانكيوو خيووو


----------



## sonna (25 نوفمبر 2006)

واحب أستغل الفرصه بوجودي هنا وأهنيكم عا ها الموقع الاكثر من رائع وأتمنى تقبلوني كمشاركه لكم في افراحكم واتراحكم وتبادل معلوماتكم 
ومرسيييي لكم كلكم
اختكم سونا


----------



## خليل الزهيري (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بالجميع ولا ننسى ان هناك مئات الكلمات العربية في اللغة الفارسية وهذا حال الجيران .
وارجو ان نتجاوز الحساسية تجاه الفرس فالصحابي الوحيد الذي يرقى الى مصاف اهل البيت عليهم السلام هو سلمان الفارسي حيث قال النبي (ص) سلمان منا اهل البيت


----------



## بايسن (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## asad4444 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Machinery_Engr (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة*

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة ... والتي تضيف إلى أفكارنا الجديد ... ونتمى منك المزيد


----------



## عبدو مجدي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي اي حال, ونرجو اضافة المزيد عن ماهي الهندسة ك علم


----------



## ahmed_civil (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذة المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## ahmed_civil (3 ديسمبر 2006)

و نرجو منك المزيد و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي داود (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين .................................................


----------



## Engineer 999 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر1978 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومة واجتهاداتكم جميعا طيبة


----------



## حكيم1 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مبدئيا اشكرك اخى ابن سينا ولكنى اود ان اضيف شيئا وهو ما معنى كلمة مهندس؟
معنى كلمة مهندس كما قرات هوا (صاحب الجاذبيه الخاصه).
وشكرا لكم اخوانى واخواتى واتمنى لكم من الله التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

و نتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله فداك نفسى يا رسول الله سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خييييييييييرا


----------



## engmizo (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على كل تلك المعلومات المهمه


----------



## مزاجـــــي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ليس غريباً ان تكون كذلك
اذا علمنا ان اكثر العلماء العرب
ليسوا من اصول عربيه
شكراً على المعلومه


----------



## bluepearl (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## نايف علي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليونان ليس لهم فضل في العلوم التطبيقية بل الفضل يعود بعد الله إلى العلماء المسلمين حيث طوروا نظريات اليونان وطبقوها على الواقع وقد كان اليونان يؤمنون بالنظريات فقط كما هي المدرسة الفلسفية لأفلاطون وغيره
معلومات جميلة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## a7med4u (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فى الاخوه 
و لكنى أظن ان العرب ما اصبحو عرب
هذه المشكله و أسف على هذه المداخله


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك ولا تأسف للاسباب الاتية:-
1- الغة العربية قادرة علي استيعاب اي مصطلح علمي.
2- للغة العربية فضل علي كافة لغات العالم.
وبالمناسبة ولأننا عرب وفي موقع عربي متي نري كافة المصطلحات الفنية بلغة عربية واحدة.

جمال


----------



## سوفتي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اود ان اشكر ابن سينا على هذه المعلومة القيمة
عندي بعض المصادر التي تثبت كلام ابن سينا


----------



## fielo (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد الهيتي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلمة القيمة


----------



## اللص الطائر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## KHALED13111978 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

Thanks or ever things


----------



## abdulgani (20 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا على المعلومة القيمة.واشكر كل الاخوة العضاء على مشاركاتهم.وان شاء الله حنضم الى الاعضاء الفعالين والفاعلين في المنتدى.وشكرا


----------



## وائل زكي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ابن سينا قال:


> ... وقد اهتم العرببه كثيرًا وبنوا فيه على ما نقلوه من اليونان وقسموه الى نوعين الاول :عقلية(نطرية) والثاني:حسية(تطبيقية),فالنطرية والحقوا بها الفلسفة, وكان اهتمامهمبالناحية التطبيقية اكثر فابدعوا في فن العمارة في المساجد والقصور والأروقة والقباب وتخطيط المدن.
> 
> وانتقل المفهوم الى كافة النواحي التطبيقه من علوم ميكانيكية وكهربائية والكترونية,واصبحت تضم كل ما ينتج عن العلوم التطبيقية.​


 
أخي العزيز ابن سينا
أرجو أن تعذر قدر فهمي المتواضع لكلمتك الاستهلالية في هذا الموضوع ، فمن الجزء المقتبس أعلاه لم أفهم هل تقصد أن العرب اهتموا بما أخذوا من الهندسة عن الفرس وبنوا فيه على ما نقلوه من اليونان ، أي أن الفرس واليونان سبقوا العرب في ذلك والعرب نقلوا عنهم ، أوَ لم يكن عند العرب علوماً هندسية في كافة المجالات الهندسية بصرف النظر عن اللفظ اللغوي المعبر عنها . 
ثم قسموه إلى نوعين تقصد الهندسة أم ماذا .. فالنظري ألحقوا به الفلسفة (هل تقصد بذلك كجزء من الهندسة أم ماذا) والآخر تطبيقي أكثر فأبدعوا ... ، وفي هذه الكلمة حرف الفاء يفيد التبع في الزمن وهذا يعني أن ما قبل الفاء سبب لما بعدها ، فهل تعني أن تاريخ العرب مع الهندسة يبدأ بفن المسجد والقصر ثم أتيت بين ما أتيت عليه تخطيط المدن فهل بدأ أيضاً تخطيط المدن لدى العرب في هذه الحقبة وبعد ما نقلوه عن هؤلاء وهؤلاء .
فقط أرجو التوضيح .. وعذراً لعدم استيعابي من أول مرة.


----------



## starlight (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم..وجزاكم الله خيرا
كل ماقيل هوا مهم لأن الغرض منه حسب رآيي الفائدة العامة والنقاش لايفسد للود قضية والعلم مشاع وحق عام ليس ملك جماعة دون اخرى.


----------



## emad bakhit (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## زيــــاد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

رداً على الأخوه الذين يذكرون ويقولون بأن العرب هم لهم السبق في العلم ,,,
ليست العبره في من سبق , بل العبره بماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟ 
(وتلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس )

تحياتي للجميع , والشكر كل الشكر للأخوه وخصوصاً صاحب الموضوع , والشكر أيضاً موصول لكل من أفادنا بمعلومه جديده ولو كانت خطاء , فله الشكر على إجتهاده .


----------



## emad bakhit (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر للاعضاء الزين يتفالون مع هزه المواضيع الجيده والمفيده التي تعرفهم باصل العلم


----------



## صلاح الزين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومه النادره(ان صح التعبير)


----------



## عدي الطرفي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اسمح لي يااخي العزيز ان اقول لك ان الهندسة هي صحيح كلمة اصلها فارسي لكن لاضير في ان تكون فارسية اوغير عربية ........نحن الان في كل الدول العربية ندرس مناهج في الهندسة على اختلاف اقسامها مناهج غير عربية اي غربية كان تكون ولكن انا معك في كون هذا العلم الرائع والمتطور ان يكون لاسمه اصلا غير عربيا شكرا يااخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

اري انه من الجدراولا الشكر علي المعلومه ومن ثم التصحيح ان كان هناك مايلزم.اري انك افدتنا بماكنا نجهله فلك الشكر.وان كان هناك تصحيح لمعلومه فلاباس.الشكر اجزله لك


----------



## طارق علاء الدين (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## eisa (1 يناير 2007)

ان بس عاوز اعرف على ايش اخونا ابن سينا يتئسف


----------



## femto_egy (2 يناير 2007)

أخى العزيز أراك حينما اخبرتنا أنها فارسية قلت للأسف.
اود أن أوجه نظرك إلى أن الحضارات تراكمية وليس لآن أهل فارس كانوا من عبدة النار ألا نأخذ العلم عنهم. فقبل أن يرسل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن هناك إيمان وكان عصر جاهلى على كل المدائن. والعلم يا صديقى لابد من تواتره بين الدول فالله لا يعطى العرب دون غيرهم وإلا فأين عدله سبحانه وتعالى.
ولك منى وافر الشكر على هذه المعلومة التى لم أكن أعلمها.


----------



## العبدلي (2 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (2 يناير 2007)

جميل ردك الاخ (فيمتو)دي طبعا ترجمتهابالعربي غايتواقبلهامني كدة.لابد ان ناخذالعلم دون النظر لحامله طالمافيه التقدم والجديد.انت ميه الميه


----------



## eng_angel (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هاي المعلومة القيمة 
وعندي معلومة اخرى تلفظ المهندس بالفارسي بحرف الزاء يعني (مهندز) تعني البخيل ولهذا يكون المهندس دقيق بقياسته
وتحياتي الكم


----------



## Eng.Hazar Faden (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا"
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (6 يناير 2007)

*_للاسف_ _للاسف_ _للاسف_ _للاسف_ _للاسف_ _للاسف_*



ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الهندسة فهي_للاسف_ كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة وقد عربت ​




لى عتاب عليك فى قولكم _للاسف_ عندما قلت أن الهندسة كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة ....ألا تعلم أن كلمات كثيرة فى القرآن الكريم غير عربية الأصل ...هل ستقول أيضا _للاسف_​


----------



## نضال كمال عباس (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المتابعه


----------



## femto_egy (6 يناير 2007)

الى د/م/ جمال الشربينى
بخصوص الرد الذى قمت بارساله وهذا نصه ( لى عتاب عليك فى قولكم _للاسف_ عندما قلت أن الهندسة كلمة فارسية اصلها أندازة ....ألا تعلم أن كلمات كثيرة فى القرآن الكريم غير عربية الأصل ...هل ستقول أيضا _للاسف_
او ليس القرآن بالعربية ... أو لم ينزل بلسان عربى مبين
ارجو منك ان تعطينا امثلة لبعض الكلمات التى قمت بالاشارة اليها.
حتى نستفيد جميعا اذا كان رايك صوابا واذا لم يكن فقد استفدنا جميعا ايضا


----------



## meshomat (8 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله تعالي بك


----------



## only architect (9 يناير 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومة التي يجب ان يعرفها كل دارس للهندسة ولكن للاسف القليل منا يعرفها


----------



## قبس (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومه القيمه:14:


----------



## وليد العمري (16 يناير 2007)

جزاكم للة خير على مجهودكم المتميز


----------



## Silver_2007 (16 يناير 2007)

الف شكررررررر


----------



## Silver_2007 (16 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خيييير


----------



## وائل زكي (17 يناير 2007)

أحب أضيف إلى كلام د. م. جمال الشربيني أن حوالي 55% من مفردات اللغة الفارسية هي كلمات عربية صميمة ، وتنطق واضحة ومفهومة غير أن تصريفها قد يختلف فتضاف إليها بعض الحروف للتحريك والدلالة في صلب اللغة الفارسية ، وجزء آخر من الفارسية من أصل إنجليزي وجزء آخر من أصل فرنسي والباقي من أصل أحد التفريعات الكردية ، فهي لغة ليست من اللغات الأم التي يتفرع عنها لغات أخرى وبالتالي فالأخذ عنها هو أخذ عن غيرها في الحقيقة وقد يكون عن تدوير وتحوير من العربية والله أعلم وكما قال البعض في أصل نفس الكلمة ، وعلى فكرة احنا كمان بنستعمل كلمات أخرى مثل كلمة "فستان" وهي الأكثر انتشاراً ويعجب الإيرانيون أنفسهم لاستعمالنا هذه الكلمة ومن أين أتت لنا.


----------



## قيصر المدني (18 يناير 2007)

a;vhشنتابيس


----------



## محمد جلال جسري (18 يناير 2007)

نشكركم لهذا التوضيح وبوركت أعمالكم جميعها


----------



## somar (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## رافل (22 يناير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

صح لسانك على هالمعلومه


----------



## بحر الاسلام (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومه الرائعه


----------



## مزيونة عمان (25 يناير 2007)

_تسلم عالمعلومة القيمة واللة يعطيك العافية_


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (26 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا احلى مهندس


----------



## saad_aljuboury (27 يناير 2007)

الاخ ابن سينا جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء وانا معك والله 
انه الكلمة للأسف اصلها فارسي


----------



## بحر الاسلام (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاه والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## semawar (28 يناير 2007)

ابن سينا يعني من سينا هههه والا نسينا


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (28 يناير 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## أبو مقرن (29 يناير 2007)

يعني أن أول لقب مهندس أطلق على المعماري ؟
أفيدونا مأجورين


----------



## مهندس إستشاري (7 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السندباد البحري1 (7 فبراير 2007)

اما انا اخي فلا اعاتبك علي الاسف.. بل أأيدك وادعمك واذكيك.. فقد كنا نود طبعا ان يكون اصل الكلمه عربيا..ولكن عموما هناك شيء واحد اود توضيحه ..وذلك هو مرجعيه اصل الاشياء ..فالحضارات تقلد الحضارات الفائزه والغالبه ..والفرس غلبوا العرب قبل الاسلام ..فليس فقرا في اللغه العربيه ان يقلدوا كلمه مهندس من الفرس ..وانما هناك عامل اخر ..وهو ان الفرس حملوا لواء الهندسه في العالم ولا سيما الهندسه المعماريه ..حتي ان العماره الاسلاميه اخذت طابعها الهندسي من الفرس وليس من الرومان..لكن اود ان اخفف من الاسف في معرفتنا بان الفرس جزء من التراث العربي وليس غيرهم
فالروم والاغريق لا علاقه لهم بالعرب بينما الفرس جزء من كيان العراق حتي ان نسبه العراق الي الفرس اقوي من نسبه ايران ( فارس) نفسها..وشكرا للكاتب المثقف..والقراء الغيورين


----------



## moh h (8 فبراير 2007)

بداية مشكورين ويعييكم العافية على التفاعل في هذا الموضوع وغيره

وأعترض على بعض النقا ياخوي وائل زكي
فصحيح أنه في اللغة الفارسية كلمات كثير من اللغة العربية ولكن لاحظ أنه ليست اللغة الفارسية الوحيدة التي تحتوي على كلمات من اللغة العربية فالدول التي بعد ايران بإتجاه الشرق
ولكن على حسب معلوماتي أنه كلمة المهندس هي فارسية الأصل وتعني المسوؤل عن العمل

وشكراً...............................................


----------



## محمود احمد السيد (9 فبراير 2007)

*جديييييد*

:67: :67: السلام عليكم :67: :67: 
كيف الحال يا اخوان
انا محمود السيد فلسطيني الجنسيه
انا جديد على المنتدى وانشالله نفيد ونستفيد وشكرا
:77:


----------



## محمود احمد السيد (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عهالمعلومة الجديده


----------



## كامو (10 مارس 2007)

(ان الفرس جزء من التراث العربي وليس غيرهم)
( الفرس جزء من كيان العراق حتي ان نسبه العراق الي الفرس اقوي من نسبه ايران ( فارس) نفسها)
يا سندباد يا بحري ،أرجوا ان تشرح لي هذه الجمل فأنا لم أفهمها ؟؟؟؟؟
فهل تكون الحضارة الفارسية جزء من العروبة ؟؟؟
وهل كان هناك عروبة وعرب وحضارة عربية قبل الأسلام ؟؟؟؟
قبل الأسلام ماذا كان حال العرب، مناذرة عملاء للفرس وغساسنة مأجورين للروم ؟؟؟؟
فهل يعقل ماكتبت ؟؟؟؟
أنا لست فارسيا ولا ايراني ، ولكن هذه الروح العروبية المتطرفة دعتني للحديث ، وأستميح الأخوة العرب عذرا


----------



## moh h (10 مارس 2007)

السلامة عليكم

ياخوي كامو

شنو معناة كلمة ((((((( مناذرة ))))))) و ((((((( غساسنة )))))))

ولاعيب في اخذ الحضارة من الحضارات الاخرى ولكن العيب بان نسرق هذه الحضارات وننسبها إلينا

ويقول المثل:
((((((((((((((((( الإتباع محمود والتقليد مذموم )))))))))))))


((((((((( )))))))))


((( )))

( )


----------



## كامو (10 مارس 2007)

*معنى المناذرة والغساسنة*

المناذرة سلالة عربية حكمت العراق قبل الإسلام. ثمة هجرات تدريجية حدثت بعد خراب سد مأرب في اليمن بعد "السيل العرم"، أي بدءاً من أواخر الألف الأول قبل الميلاد. فكان من هذه الهجرات هجرة تنوخ التي منها بنو لخم (المناذرة) إلى العراق واتخاذهم الحيرة عاصمة لهم ومن مدنهم في العراق النجف و عين التمر و النعمانية و أبلة و الأنبار و هيت و عانة و بقة.

لقد كوََن المناذرة مملكة قوية من أقوى ممالك العراق العربية قبل الإسلام فكانت هذه المملكة هي امتداد للمالك العربية العراقية التي سبقتها مثل مملكة ميسان و مملكة الحضر, وقد امتد سلطان مملكة المناذرة من العراق ومشارف الشام شمالاً حتى عمان جنوباً, متضمنة البحرين وهجر وساحل الخليج العربي. استمرت مملكتهم في الحيرة من (268-633م). احتل الفرس تلك المملكة في مهدها فأصبحت مملكة شبه مستقلة وتابعة للفرس مع ذلك اكملت الحيرة ازدهارها وقوتها. وقد كان لهذه المملكة دور مهم بين الممالك العربية فقد كان لها صلات مع الحضر وتدمر والأنباط والقرشيين فكانت الآلهة في هذه المدن هي نفسها موجودة في الحيرة منها اللات والعزى وهبل
أحد قبائل العرب التي أسست إمارة قوية تابعة لإمبراطورية الرومان الشرقيين المعروفين بالبيزانطيين أو الروم عند العرب، يعود أصلها إلى الأزد، و أطلق عليهم الغساسنة لأنهم استقروا في تهامة قرب عين ماء اسمها "غسان" فاطلق عليهم هذا الاسم،

كانت هجراتهم من اليمن الهجرات المتتالية التي حدثت عقب انهيار سد مأرب في اليمن وبعد السيل العرم، في أواخر الألف الأول قبل الميلاد. و كان إستقرار قبائل الغساسنة في جنوبي سورية في بصرى. ثم اصبحت عاصمتهم الجابية بمرتفعات الجولان اليوم.

سكن الغساسنة في مشارف الشام وتغلبوا على قبائل "الضجاغمة" التي كانت تنزل هناك، وأنشأوا دولة عاصمتها بصرى واعتنقوا المسيحية الأرثوذكسية على المذهب المنوفوزي المعروف باليعقوبية و هي مخالفة لمذهب الروم المعروف بالملكاني، وكانوا حلفاء الروم فاشتركوا معهم في حروبهم مع الفرس وحلفائهم المناذرة العرب. 
حكم الغساسنة ستمائة سنة أي من أوائل القرن الأول الميلادي إلى ظهور الإسلام وكان أول ملوكهم "جفنة بن عمرو"، وامتد سلطانهم على قسم كبير من بلاد الشام مثل تدمر والرصافة وإلى البحر، و كانت عاصمتهم بالجابية بالجولان. 
من آثارهم صهاريج الرصافة والقصر الأبيض والأزرق وكثير من الأديرة، ولقد التحق بالغساسنة شعراء مشهورون مثل لبيد بن ربيعة والنابغة الذبياني وحسان ابن ثابت. 
إنضم الغساسنة، رغم إختلاف الدين، لإخوانهم العرب المسلمين في معركة اليرموك، مثلما إنضم الأرمن بقيادة فارتان، الذي عرف بوردان، فكان ذلك عاملا في إنتصار العرب على الروم.


----------



## moh h (10 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر ياخوي كامو على هذا التوضيح


----------



## saad_aljuboury (11 مارس 2007)

*الى الذي يجهل تاريخ العراق والعرب* 
اذا كنت تجهل تاريخ العراق والعرب فلا تقحم نفسك في شئ اكبر من حجمك
لاتعلق على شئ لاتعرف فيه شئ ولاترسل اي رسالة تشرح فيها شئ غير حقيقي
وتأدب في كلامك فالعرب تاج على الرؤوس وهذا ليس تطرف،،،، فأنت لو عرفت فضل
العرب عليكم ولما قلت هذا العرب فاهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم لـــــــــــــو لا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (11 مارس 2007)

الى أخي كامو 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## saad_aljuboury (11 مارس 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء
هؤلاء الفرس اعداء للاسلام والعرب فلا تأمنوهم 
ولا تحابوهم وقاطعوهم دمرهم الله آميــــــــــــــن


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابن سينا والحمد لله يظهر ان عربيتك قويه وبالتاكيد هناك الكثير من الكلمات ذات الاصول الاعجميه فارسيه وغيرها تم وضعها ضمن اوزان اللغه العربيه وعربت .
ولايوجد لدينا مشكل مع ابناء فارس الذين اعتنقوا الاسلام بل منهم العلماء في جميع مجالات المعرفه الشرعيه وغيرها من العلوم ولكننا لانرغب باؤلئك الفرس الذين يحنون الى اصولهم المجوسيه الساسانيه الزرادشتيه المزدكيه وحملوا راية الشعوبيه والحقد على كل ماهو عربي ودخلوا الى الاسلام بقوة السيف وقولبوا ديانتهم المجوسيه بقوالب اسلاميه كما يزعمون ويحاولون من خلالها طمس الهويه العربيه الاسلاميه الناصعه .
ويصمون العرب حملة الرسالة بانهم رعاة الشاة والبعير ولايصلحون لغيرها .
نعم والف تحية لمن كان من الفرس والاعاجم على طريقة الصحابي سلمان رضي الله عنه ولا والف لا لمن كان منهم على طريق كسرى ورستم وابو لؤلؤه واسماعيل الصفوي .
والحمد لله ان ابناء العروبة هم من اكثر الناس في المنطقه من شرفوا لقب الهندسه ولم يزيدهم الاسم شرفا كما زاد هو شرفا بانتمائهم اليه.


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 أبريل 2007)

الى الفارسي الماجور الشعوبي ؟؟؟؟؟ والمطبلين والمزمرين معه والمصفقين له .
1. لاتتكلم عن العراق واصل العراق وكيف ان اجدادك الساسانيون احتلوه سابقا كما ان ابناء كسرى والصفويين قد احتلوه قبل 5 قرون وحرر بفضل الله وحاول البرامكه وغيرهم في زمن الرشيد كما حاول ابو مسلم الخراساني ان يحرف مسيرة الدوله العباسيه وقبلتها الى خراسان وثوراتهم ضد الدوله الامويه قبل ذلك معروفه وحاولوا بسط نفوذهم على العراق مرة اخرى بقوالب وغطاء اسلامي والله يشهد انهم لكاذبون كما يفعل ادعياءهم اليوم متذرعين بحب آل البيت الهاشميين وهم يسبون ويكفرون وينتقصون من العرب ولكن الله اطفأ نارهم المجوسيه الى يوم القيامه وبقيت وساوسهم المخفيه واقبيتهم واماكن خزعبلاتهم .
2. هل تعلم مافعل جدك كسرى برسول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وبماذا بعث الى عامله على اليمن بان ياتيه بذلك العبد من رعيته الذي يضع اسمه قبل اسم كسرى , كل الاعاجم تفتخر وتجل الجنس العربي ولانرى الازدراء له الا من ابناء الحقد الشعوبي الساساني وهم آخر الناس دخولا بالاسلام ودخلوه بحد السيف ولم تمت وساوسهم واحقادهم واضغانهم الى يومنا هذا حسدا من عند انفسهم.
3. وهل تعلم ان نبي الله اسماعيل قد تزوج من عربيه من قبيلة جرهم واثبت بذلك الباحثون ان اللغه العربيه هي اقدم من السريانيه والعبريه ولكنه حقدكم الساساني الاسود وحنينكم لاحتلال العراق وبغداد التي هي ايضا معربه من كلمه فارسيه اسمها (( بغداذ ))كما يذكرها ياقوت الحموي في(( معجم البلدان )).
4. العراق يتشرف بان ينتسب الى السومريين والاكديين والاشوريين والبابليين والى نبوخذ نصر والى حمورابي هذه الدول والممالك التي عرفها التاريخ والذين علموا البشريه اول حروف الكتابه ولايتشرف بانتمائه في يوم من الايام للساسانيين واجدادك من الفرس ويتشرف انه منه نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام وفيه يونس ابن متي وفيه حضارات قل ان تجدها في بلد آخر وتاريخه اكثر من 7000 سنه لم يرتبط يوما بجنس المجوس الحاقدين المارقين اعداء الانسانية والدين ويكفيه شرفا قول احد الصحابه ماجاع المسلمون منذ ان فتحت ارض السواد ويكفيه شرفا ان بغداد كانت وستظل عاصمة الدنيا ومدينة العلم والعلماء رغم حقد ابن العلقمي واحفاده.
5. اما معنى العراق فالمقصود فيه البصره والكوفه فقط كما ذكره ياقوت الحموي وليس حدود العراق المعروفة اليوم ويصدق ان يطلق على العراق بشكله الحالي بلاد الرافدين .
6. حقا انك لاتعرف من العرب غير الخونه والاتباع الاذلاء لان الطيور على اشكالها تقع ومن رام العلا ومجالسة الاخيار ومعرفة اخبارهم يعرفهم ويعرف طرقهم ألا خاب امثالك وخسروا .
7. ومن المناذره اؤلئك الابطال الميامين الذين اذاقوا كسرى بن يزدجر وقائده رستم مر الهزيمة في معركة ذي قار بقيادة البطل الهمام هانيء بن مسعود الشيباني .
8. ولا انسى ان ابين لك ان العلماء قد وضعوا من الالفاظ التي تشير الى خوارم المروءه اسم (( الساساني )) بعدما اذلهم الله تعالى في القادسية ومعركة نهاوند ومعركةالجسر على ايدي جنود الرحمن من ابناء العرب المسلمين من الجزيرة العربيه ومنهم الكثير من المناذره وبدأوا يعملون خدما وبكل الوظائف الخسيسه ولايزالون .
إذن قرة عينك بارث ابناء ساسان المجوس .


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (2 أبريل 2007)

عفوا في الفقره (7) من ردي فان قائد معركة ذي قار التاريخيه هو القائد العربي الشجاع المثنى بن حارثه الشيباني وليس هانيء بن مسعود الشيباني .
والعرب بالرغم من انه كانت لديهم الكثير من الصفات التي جاء الاسلام بضدها والتحذير منها الا انهم كانوا يمتلكون الكثير من صفات الخير التي لم تتوفر فيمن حولهم من ابناء ساسان والروم واليهود أهلتهم لان ينتدبهم الله تعالى ويصطفي منهم أشرف واعظم واكرم رسل الله قاطبة لحمل خاتم الرسالات السماويه .
ولقد كان اليهود متوافرون وكانوا يظنون ان النبي الجديد منهم لان بني اسرائيل كانت تسوسهم الانبياء وفضلهم الله على جميع العالمين الى ان بعث النبي العربي الهاشمي القرشي فاصبحت الامة المحمديه خير امة اخرجت للناس .
وكانت امبراطوريتا الفرس والروم البيزنطيه موجودتان وفيهما كل معالم المدنيه والحضاره ولكن مع كل ذلك وقع اختيار رب الارض والسموات على الامة العربيه لتحمل اعباء الرسالة والدين الجديد الذي اصبح بحق انبل واسمى وارقى واطهر الديانات على الاطلاق والتي لايقبل الله منذ ان انزلها دين من الناس سواها ولو لم يكن في العرب الصفات المؤهله لحملها لما اختارهم الله تعالى لذلك .
واصبحت خيريتهم وسموهم وقيادتهم للبشرية بهذا الدين الذي رسخ المثل والاخلاق الساميه التي كانت موجودة لديهم وقضى على العادات السيئه وشذب العادات التي اختلط السيء فيها بالحسن وارتقى بهم الى درجات الكمال واقيمت دولتهم التي ملئت الارض عدلا بعدما ملئت جورا وظلما واخرجوا بها الناس من عبادة العباد والاوثان والنيران الى عبادة رب العباد ومن جور الاديان الى عدالة رسالتهم العظيمه ومنذ ذلك الحين كما قال ابن خلدون ارتبط وجود العرب وخيريتهم ودولتهم بالاسلام ولن تقوم لهم دوله الا به وان ابتغوا العزة بغيره اذلهم الله .
ويبقى بقية البشر تبع للعرب في ذلك لاينازعهم فيه احد .
والذي يدعي الفضل لغير العرب بانه كانت حضارة قبلهم فلقد كانت حضارات لقوم نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وابراهيم قبل امة موسى عليه السلام وامة عيسى عليه السلام وتلك الحضارات كانت اقوى حتى الحضاره الفرعونيه كانت اقوى من مدنية بني اسرائيل بل ان بني يعقوب (( اسرائيل عليه السلام )) كانو بدو عندما تولى الصديق يوسف عليه السلام وزارة الاقتصاد لفرعون مصر وحضارة الفراعنه تشهد لها الاهرامات والمومياوات فهل يصح ان نقول ان تلك الحضارات هي خير من بني اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟. 
سبحانك ربنا هذا بهتان عظيم .
قال تعالى على لسان يوسف (( ورفع ابويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال ياابت هذا تاويل رءياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا وقد احسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد ان نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء إنه هو العليم الحكيم )) يوسف الآيه 100 .
فمن هنا لايحب العرب المسلمين الا مؤمن واضح وراسخ الايمان ولايبغظهم الا منافق معلوم النفاق .


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كامو (7 أبريل 2007)

الى الفارسي الماجور الشعوبي ؟؟؟؟؟ والمطبلين والمزمرين معه والمصفقين له .
عفوا أخ سعد لماذا هذه الشتائم ، هل تعرف بأن المرء عندما تتقطع به سبل الأقناع وتنتفي لديه البراهيين ينحاز الى كيل الأتهامات الجاهزة ويبدء بالسب والشتيمة ؟؟

1. لاتتكلم عن العراق واصل العراق وكيف ان اجدادك الساسانيون احتلوه سابقا كما ان ابناء كسرى والصفويين قد احتلوه قبل 5 قرون وحرر بفضل الله 
أنا قلت لك لست أيرانيا ولكني كردي ,اصلي ميدي وساساني وهذا فخر وليس شتيمة ،أذهب وأقرأ التأريخ جيدا مرة اخرى ، حلوة حرروها هذه ، أفهم يا أستاذ قبل دخول جيوش الفتح الأسلامي لم يكن للعرب وجود في العراق ، البصرة كانت قرية صغيرة ,صبحت مركرزا لأنطلاق جيوش الفتح ،لم يقبل عمر الفاروق رض تكبيرها ولكن بعد أحتراقها والتي كانت مبينة من القصب ،أمر بتكبيرها ، المدينة الثانية كانت الكوفةأسسها سعد بن أبي وقاص كمعسكر، عام 17 م، بعد معركة القادسية أيام أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب بالقرب من مدينة الحيرة، وبنيت مدورة على شكل كوفية العقال ولذا سميت بالكوفة ، المدينة الثالثة بناها الحجاج والذي كان يخاف من الأقامة في البصرة بسبب غارات الخوارج من الأحواز ،وكان يخشى الكوفيين لميلهم للعلوية ، لذلك بنى مدينة في الوسط من المدينتين وسماها واسط سنة 78هـ.
وحاول البرامكه وغيرهم في زمن الرشيد كما حاول ابو مسلم الخراساني ان يحرف مسيرة الدوله العباسيه وقبلتها الى خراسان وثوراتهم ضد الدوله الامويه قبل ذلك معروفه وحاولوا بسط نفوذهم على العراق مرة اخرى بقوالب وغطاء اسلامي والله يشهد انهم لكاذبون كما يفعل ادعياءهم اليوم متذرعين بحب آل البيت الهاشميين وهم يسبون ويكفرون وينتقصون من العرب ولكن الله اطفأ نارهم المجوسيه الى يوم القيامه وبقيت وساوسهم المخفيه واقبيتهم واماكن خزعبلاتهم .
أرجوا أن تستقي معلوماتك من الكتب وليس المسلسلات السورية التأريخية والتي يحاول بها القوميون الهاء الشعوب بالماضي فيما ان المستقبل مجهول ......هل تعرف من هو أبو مسلم الخراساني ؟؟؟الكردي الذي قام بالثورة ضد دولة بني أمية القومي !!قتلة الحسين رض ، وماذا كان جزاءه على يد العباسيين الذين كانوا يخافون حتى من كشف اسمائهم ؟؟؟ قتلوه غدرا وحيلة ومن وراء ستار وبعدد كبير من القتلة ؟؟لأنهم كانوا يخافون حب الناس له وشجاعته .
2. هل تعلم مافعل جدك كسرى برسول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وبماذا بعث الى عامله على اليمن بان ياتيه بذلك العبد من رعيته الذي يضع اسمه قبل اسم كسرى , كل الاعاجم تفتخر وتجل الجنس العربي ولانرى الازدراء له الا من ابناء الحقد الشعوبي الساساني وهم آخر الناس دخولا بالاسلام ودخلوه بحد السيف ولم تمت وساوسهم واحقادهم واضغانهم الى يومنا هذا حسدا من عند انفسهم.
كسرى ليس جدي ن كما أن ابولهب ليس جدك ....لماذا على الأعجم الانصهار في بوتقة العرب ونسيان ماضييهم ؟؟؟نحن نفتخر بالأسلام ونجلة ونعتنقه ،ولكن لايهمنا العرب ولا التأريخ العربي قبل الأسلام ، وهو مليء بالدماء والغارات والسبي والوأد والخيانة وتالعمالة للفرس والروم .3.
وهل تعلم ان نبي الله اسماعيل قد تزوج من عربيه من قبيلة جرهم واثبت بذلك الباحثون ان اللغه العربيه هي اقدم من السريانيه والعبريه ولكنه حقدكم الساساني الاسود وحنينكم لاحتلال العراق وبغداد التي هي ايضا معربه من كلمه فارسيه اسمها (( بغداذ ))كما يذكرها ياقوت الحموي في(( معجم البلدان )).
أنا لم أسمع بهذا الأكتشاف المهم ، ولكن هل تعلم بأن ابراهيم الخليل ع س هومن منطقة أبراهيم الخليل في كوردستان ؟؟؟وأزيدك من الشعر بيت ، أرض كوردستان مباركة بنص الأية القرأنية (ربي أنزلني منزلا مباركا) هذا دعاء سيدنا نوح ع.س عندما كان يريد رسو سفينته ، وتم لما ما أراد ورست سفينته على جبل جودي (أرارات) في كوردستان .......ولكن الله أكبر وبعدا للطائفية التي تدعوا لها أخي العزيز4. 
العراق يتشرف بان ينتسب الى السومريين والاكديين والاشوريين والبابليين والى نبوخذ نصر والى حمورابي هذه الدول والممالك التي عرفها التاريخ والذين علموا البشريه اول حروف الكتابه ولايتشرف بانتمائه في يوم من الايام للساسانيين واجدادك من الفرس ويتشرف انه منه نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام وفيه يونس ابن متي وفيه حضارات قل ان تجدها في بلد آخر وتاريخه اكثر من 7000 سنه لم يرتبط يوما بجنس المجوس الحاقدين المارقين اعداء الانسانية والدين ويكفيه شرفا قول احد الصحابه ماجاع المسلمون منذ ان فتحت ارض السواد ويكفيه شرفا ان بغداد كانت وستظل عاصمة الدنيا ومدينة العلم والعلماء رغم حقد ابن العلقمي واحفاده.
أنت تخالف نفسك ،تخلط بين العروبة والعراق ، أخي هذه الحضارات مع الكاشية والكاردوخية والميدية والكوتية والحيثية (وهم أجداد الكورد)...هي حضارات قديمة من أرض وادي الرافدين وليس للعرب أي علاقة بهم ،أنا افتخر بهم ايضا كعراقي .5. 
اما معنى العراق فالمقصود فيه البصره والكوفه فقط كما ذكره ياقوت الحموي وليس حدود العراق المعروفة اليوم ويصدق ان يطلق على العراق بشكله الحالي بلاد الرافدين .
أخي هذا ما أردت قوله ، عزيزي بعد جهد جهيد فسرت الماء بالماء !!!!
6. حقا انك لاتعرف من العرب غير الخونه والاتباع الاذلاء لان الطيور على اشكالها تقع ومن رام العلا ومجالسة الاخيار ومعرفة اخبارهم يعرفهم ويعرف طرقهم ألا خاب امثالك وخسروا .

أخي لاداعي للسب فأنت مهندس وخريج جامعة ، جادلني ولكن بعيدا عن السباب ؟؟؟؟؟أنا أيضا أعرف هذا النوع من الكلام ولكني اتجنبه 7.

ومن المناذره اؤلئك الابطال الميامين الذين اذاقوا كسرى بن يزدجر وقائده رستم مر الهزيمة في معركة ذي قار بقيادة البطل الهمام هانيء بن مسعود الشيباني .
هانيء أبن مسعود الشيباني ليس من المناذرة ،وكان هو القائد وليس مثنى بن حارثة ومعلومة جديدة لك روت بعض المصادر : أن يوم ذي قار صادف مولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم الذي اشتدت فيه الشمس وسطع نورها وازداد حرها مما ساعد على اندحار الفرس !!..


ولا انسى ان ابين لك ان العلماء قد وضعوا من الالفاظ التي تشير الى خوارم المروءه اسم (( الساساني )) بعدما اذلهم الله تعالى في القادسية ومعركة نهاوند ومعركةالجسر على ايدي جنود الرحمن من ابناء العرب المسلمين من الجزيرة العربيه ومنهم الكثير من المناذره وبدأوا يعملون خدما وبكل الوظائف الخسيسه ولايزالون .
إذن قرة عينك بارث ابناء ساسان المجوس .


معلوماتك التأريخية تحتاج تصحيح ، فالمسلون بقيادة عبيد قد خسروا معركة الجسر بتأريخ من شعبان 13 هـ= 22 من أكتوبر 634هـ امام الفرس بقيادة (ذوالحاجب بهمن جاذويه) وذلك بسبب سوء القيادة وكانت معركة هائلة استشهد فيها أبو عبيد، وتولى القيادة المثنى بن حارثة، ولم يوفق المسلمون في تحقيق النصر، وإن أبلوا بلاءً حسنا في المعركة. وبحسب إجماع المؤرخين، لم يكن أبو عبيد الثقفي مؤهلاً تماماً للقيادة، ولكنه كان معروفاً بشجاعته وإخلاصه وتقواه، حتى إن المثل كان يُضرب بشجاعته بين العرب وقتها.
انا لا اتكلم عن التاريخ ولكن هل تعرف معنى كلمة (عرب) اليوم في توركيا ؟؟؟ أنه يعني ............لا أستطيع قولها لأني أحب العرب ،ولكن أسألهم ،وقرة عينيك يا عربي !!!


----------



## كامو (7 أبريل 2007)

*بدون زعل*

الى الفارسي الماجور الشعوبي ؟؟؟؟؟ والمطبلين والمزمرين معه والمصفقين له .
عفوا أخ سعد لماذا هذه الشتائم ، هل تعرف بأن المرء عندما تتقطع به سبل الأقناع وتنتفي لديه البراهيين ينحاز الى كيل الأتهامات الجاهزة ويبدء بالسب والشتيمة ؟؟

1. لاتتكلم عن العراق واصل العراق وكيف ان اجدادك الساسانيون احتلوه سابقا كما ان ابناء كسرى والصفويين قد احتلوه قبل 5 قرون وحرر بفضل الله 
أنا قلت لك لست أيرانيا ولكني كردي ,اصلي ميدي وساساني وهذا فخر وليس شتيمة ،أذهب وأقرأ التأريخ جيدا مرة اخرى ، حلوة حرروها هذه ، أفهم يا أستاذ قبل دخول جيوش الفتح الأسلامي لم يكن للعرب وجود في العراق ، البصرة كانت قرية صغيرة ,صبحت مركرزا لأنطلاق جيوش الفتح ،لم يقبل عمر الفاروق رض تكبيرها ولكن بعد أحتراقها والتي كانت مبينة من القصب ،أمر بتكبيرها ، المدينة الثانية كانت الكوفةأسسها سعد بن أبي وقاص كمعسكر، عام 17 م، بعد معركة القادسية أيام أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب بالقرب من مدينة الحيرة، وبنيت مدورة على شكل كوفية العقال ولذا سميت بالكوفة ، المدينة الثالثة بناها الحجاج والذي كان يخاف من الأقامة في البصرة بسبب غارات الخوارج من الأحواز ،وكان يخشى الكوفيين لميلهم للعلوية ، لذلك بنى مدينة في الوسط من المدينتين وسماها واسط سنة 78هـ.
وحاول البرامكه وغيرهم في زمن الرشيد كما حاول ابو مسلم الخراساني ان يحرف مسيرة الدوله العباسيه وقبلتها الى خراسان وثوراتهم ضد الدوله الامويه قبل ذلك معروفه وحاولوا بسط نفوذهم على العراق مرة اخرى بقوالب وغطاء اسلامي والله يشهد انهم لكاذبون كما يفعل ادعياءهم اليوم متذرعين بحب آل البيت الهاشميين وهم يسبون ويكفرون وينتقصون من العرب ولكن الله اطفأ نارهم المجوسيه الى يوم القيامه وبقيت وساوسهم المخفيه واقبيتهم واماكن خزعبلاتهم .
أرجوا أن تستقي معلوماتك من الكتب وليس المسلسلات السورية التأريخية والتي يحاول بها القوميون الهاء الشعوب بالماضي فيما ان المستقبل مجهول ......هل تعرف من هو أبو مسلم الخراساني ؟؟؟الكردي الذي قام بالثورة ضد دولة بني أمية القومي !!قتلة الحسين رض ، وماذا كان جزاءه على يد العباسيين الذين كانوا يخافون حتى من كشف اسمائهم ؟؟؟ قتلوه غدرا وحيلة ومن وراء ستار وبعدد كبير من القتلة ؟؟لأنهم كانوا يخافون حب الناس له وشجاعته .
2. هل تعلم مافعل جدك كسرى برسول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وبماذا بعث الى عامله على اليمن بان ياتيه بذلك العبد من رعيته الذي يضع اسمه قبل اسم كسرى , كل الاعاجم تفتخر وتجل الجنس العربي ولانرى الازدراء له الا من ابناء الحقد الشعوبي الساساني وهم آخر الناس دخولا بالاسلام ودخلوه بحد السيف ولم تمت وساوسهم واحقادهم واضغانهم الى يومنا هذا حسدا من عند انفسهم.
كسرى ليس جدي ن كما أن ابولهب ليس جدك ....لماذا على الأعجم الانصهار في بوتقة العرب ونسيان ماضييهم ؟؟؟نحن نفتخر بالأسلام ونجلة ونعتنقه ،ولكن لايهمنا العرب ولا التأريخ العربي قبل الأسلام ، وهو مليء بالدماء والغارات والسبي والوأد والخيانة وتالعمالة للفرس والروم .3.
وهل تعلم ان نبي الله اسماعيل قد تزوج من عربيه من قبيلة جرهم واثبت بذلك الباحثون ان اللغه العربيه هي اقدم من السريانيه والعبريه ولكنه حقدكم الساساني الاسود وحنينكم لاحتلال العراق وبغداد التي هي ايضا معربه من كلمه فارسيه اسمها (( بغداذ ))كما يذكرها ياقوت الحموي في(( معجم البلدان )).
أنا لم أسمع بهذا الأكتشاف المهم ، ولكن هل تعلم بأن ابراهيم الخليل ع س هومن منطقة أبراهيم الخليل في كوردستان ؟؟؟وأزيدك من الشعر بيت ، أرض كوردستان مباركة بنص الأية القرأنية (ربي أنزلني منزلا مباركا) هذا دعاء سيدنا نوح ع.س عندما كان يريد رسو سفينته ، وتم لما ما أراد ورست سفينته على جبل جودي (أرارات) في كوردستان .......ولكن الله أكبر وبعدا للطائفية التي تدعوا لها أخي العزيز4. 
العراق يتشرف بان ينتسب الى السومريين والاكديين والاشوريين والبابليين والى نبوخذ نصر والى حمورابي هذه الدول والممالك التي عرفها التاريخ والذين علموا البشريه اول حروف الكتابه ولايتشرف بانتمائه في يوم من الايام للساسانيين واجدادك من الفرس ويتشرف انه منه نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام وفيه يونس ابن متي وفيه حضارات قل ان تجدها في بلد آخر وتاريخه اكثر من 7000 سنه لم يرتبط يوما بجنس المجوس الحاقدين المارقين اعداء الانسانية والدين ويكفيه شرفا قول احد الصحابه ماجاع المسلمون منذ ان فتحت ارض السواد ويكفيه شرفا ان بغداد كانت وستظل عاصمة الدنيا ومدينة العلم والعلماء رغم حقد ابن العلقمي واحفاده.
أنت تخالف نفسك ،تخلط بين العروبة والعراق ، أخي هذه الحضارات مع الكاشية والكاردوخية والميدية والكوتية والحيثية (وهم أجداد الكورد)...هي حضارات قديمة من أرض وادي الرافدين وليس للعرب أي علاقة بهم ،أنا افتخر بهم ايضا كعراقي .5. 
اما معنى العراق فالمقصود فيه البصره والكوفه فقط كما ذكره ياقوت الحموي وليس حدود العراق المعروفة اليوم ويصدق ان يطلق على العراق بشكله الحالي بلاد الرافدين .
أخي هذا ما أردت قوله ، عزيزي بعد جهد جهيد فسرت الماء بالماء !!!!
6. حقا انك لاتعرف من العرب غير الخونه والاتباع الاذلاء لان الطيور على اشكالها تقع ومن رام العلا ومجالسة الاخيار ومعرفة اخبارهم يعرفهم ويعرف طرقهم ألا خاب امثالك وخسروا .

أخي لاداعي للسب فأنت مهندس وخريج جامعة ، جادلني ولكن بعيدا عن السباب ؟؟؟؟؟أنا أيضا أعرف هذا النوع من الكلام ولكني اتجنبه 7.

ومن المناذره اؤلئك الابطال الميامين الذين اذاقوا كسرى بن يزدجر وقائده رستم مر الهزيمة في معركة ذي قار بقيادة البطل الهمام هانيء بن مسعود الشيباني .
هانيء أبن مسعود الشيباني ليس من المناذرة ،وكان هو القائد وليس مثنى بن حارثة ومعلومة جديدة لك روت بعض المصادر : أن يوم ذي قار صادف مولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم الذي اشتدت فيه الشمس وسطع نورها وازداد حرها مما ساعد على اندحار الفرس !!..


ولا انسى ان ابين لك ان العلماء قد وضعوا من الالفاظ التي تشير الى خوارم المروءه اسم (( الساساني )) بعدما اذلهم الله تعالى في القادسية ومعركة نهاوند ومعركةالجسر على ايدي جنود الرحمن من ابناء العرب المسلمين من الجزيرة العربيه ومنهم الكثير من المناذره وبدأوا يعملون خدما وبكل الوظائف الخسيسه ولايزالون .
إذن قرة عينك بارث ابناء ساسان المجوس .


معلوماتك التأريخية تحتاج تصحيح ، فالمسلون بقيادة عبيد قد خسروا معركة الجسر بتأريخ من شعبان 13 هـ= 22 من أكتوبر 634هـ امام الفرس بقيادة (ذوالحاجب بهمن جاذويه) وذلك بسبب سوء القيادة وكانت معركة هائلة استشهد فيها أبو عبيد، وتولى القيادة المثنى بن حارثة، ولم يوفق المسلمون في تحقيق النصر، وإن أبلوا بلاءً حسنا في المعركة. وبحسب إجماع المؤرخين، لم يكن أبو عبيد الثقفي مؤهلاً تماماً للقيادة، ولكنه كان معروفاً بشجاعته وإخلاصه وتقواه، حتى إن المثل كان يُضرب بشجاعته بين العرب وقتها.
انا لا اتكلم عن التاريخ ولكن هل تعرف معنى كلمة (عرب) اليوم في توركيا ؟؟؟ أنه يعني ............لا أستطيع قولها لأني أحب العرب ،ولكن أسألهم ،وقرة عينيك يا عربي !!!
:55:


----------



## كامو (7 أبريل 2007)

الى الفارسي الماجور الشعوبي ؟؟؟؟؟ والمطبلين والمزمرين معه والمصفقين له .
عفوا أخ سعد لماذا هذه الشتائم ، هل تعرف بأن المرء عندما تتقطع به سبل الأقناع وتنتفي لديه البراهيين ينحاز الى كيل الأتهامات الجاهزة ويبدء بالسب والشتيمة ؟؟

1. لاتتكلم عن العراق واصل العراق وكيف ان اجدادك الساسانيون احتلوه سابقا كما ان ابناء كسرى والصفويين قد احتلوه قبل 5 قرون وحرر بفضل الله 
أنا قلت لك لست أيرانيا ولكني كردي ,اصلي ميدي وساساني وهذا فخر وليس شتيمة ،أذهب وأقرأ التأريخ جيدا مرة اخرى ، حلوة حرروها هذه ، أفهم يا أستاذ قبل دخول جيوش الفتح الأسلامي لم يكن للعرب وجود في العراق ، البصرة كانت قرية صغيرة ,صبحت مركرزا لأنطلاق جيوش الفتح ،لم يقبل عمر الفاروق رض تكبيرها ولكن بعد أحتراقها والتي كانت مبينة من القصب ،أمر بتكبيرها ، المدينة الثانية كانت الكوفةأسسها سعد بن أبي وقاص كمعسكر، عام 17 م، بعد معركة القادسية أيام أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب بالقرب من مدينة الحيرة، وبنيت مدورة على شكل كوفية العقال ولذا سميت بالكوفة ، المدينة الثالثة بناها الحجاج والذي كان يخاف من الأقامة في البصرة بسبب غارات الخوارج من الأحواز ،وكان يخشى الكوفيين لميلهم للعلوية ، لذلك بنى مدينة في الوسط من المدينتين وسماها واسط سنة 78هـ.
وحاول البرامكه وغيرهم في زمن الرشيد كما حاول ابو مسلم الخراساني ان يحرف مسيرة الدوله العباسيه وقبلتها الى خراسان وثوراتهم ضد الدوله الامويه قبل ذلك معروفه وحاولوا بسط نفوذهم على العراق مرة اخرى بقوالب وغطاء اسلامي والله يشهد انهم لكاذبون كما يفعل ادعياءهم اليوم متذرعين بحب آل البيت الهاشميين وهم يسبون ويكفرون وينتقصون من العرب ولكن الله اطفأ نارهم المجوسيه الى يوم القيامه وبقيت وساوسهم المخفيه واقبيتهم واماكن خزعبلاتهم .
أرجوا أن تستقي معلوماتك من الكتب وليس المسلسلات السورية التأريخية والتي يحاول بها القوميون الهاء الشعوب بالماضي فيما ان المستقبل مجهول ......هل تعرف من هو أبو مسلم الخراساني ؟؟؟الكردي الذي قام بالثورة ضد دولة بني أمية القومي !!قتلة الحسين رض ، وماذا كان جزاءه على يد العباسيين الذين كانوا يخافون حتى من كشف اسمائهم ؟؟؟ قتلوه غدرا وحيلة ومن وراء ستار وبعدد كبير من القتلة ؟؟لأنهم كانوا يخافون حب الناس له وشجاعته .
2. هل تعلم مافعل جدك كسرى برسول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وبماذا بعث الى عامله على اليمن بان ياتيه بذلك العبد من رعيته الذي يضع اسمه قبل اسم كسرى , كل الاعاجم تفتخر وتجل الجنس العربي ولانرى الازدراء له الا من ابناء الحقد الشعوبي الساساني وهم آخر الناس دخولا بالاسلام ودخلوه بحد السيف ولم تمت وساوسهم واحقادهم واضغانهم الى يومنا هذا حسدا من عند انفسهم.
كسرى ليس جدي ن كما أن ابولهب ليس جدك ....لماذا على الأعجم الانصهار في بوتقة العرب ونسيان ماضييهم ؟؟؟نحن نفتخر بالأسلام ونجلة ونعتنقه ،ولكن لايهمنا العرب ولا التأريخ العربي قبل الأسلام ، وهو مليء بالدماء والغارات والسبي والوأد والخيانة وتالعمالة للفرس والروم .3.
وهل تعلم ان نبي الله اسماعيل قد تزوج من عربيه من قبيلة جرهم واثبت بذلك الباحثون ان اللغه العربيه هي اقدم من السريانيه والعبريه ولكنه حقدكم الساساني الاسود وحنينكم لاحتلال العراق وبغداد التي هي ايضا معربه من كلمه فارسيه اسمها (( بغداذ ))كما يذكرها ياقوت الحموي في(( معجم البلدان )).
أنا لم أسمع بهذا الأكتشاف المهم ، ولكن هل تعلم بأن ابراهيم الخليل ع س هومن منطقة أبراهيم الخليل في كوردستان ؟؟؟وأزيدك من الشعر بيت ، أرض كوردستان مباركة بنص الأية القرأنية (ربي أنزلني منزلا مباركا) هذا دعاء سيدنا نوح ع.س عندما كان يريد رسو سفينته ، وتم لما ما أراد ورست سفينته على جبل جودي (أرارات) في كوردستان .......ولكن الله أكبر وبعدا للطائفية التي تدعوا لها أخي العزيز4. 
العراق يتشرف بان ينتسب الى السومريين والاكديين والاشوريين والبابليين والى نبوخذ نصر والى حمورابي هذه الدول والممالك التي عرفها التاريخ والذين علموا البشريه اول حروف الكتابه ولايتشرف بانتمائه في يوم من الايام للساسانيين واجدادك من الفرس ويتشرف انه منه نبي الله ابراهيم عليه السلام وفيه يونس ابن متي وفيه حضارات قل ان تجدها في بلد آخر وتاريخه اكثر من 7000 سنه لم يرتبط يوما بجنس المجوس الحاقدين المارقين اعداء الانسانية والدين ويكفيه شرفا قول احد الصحابه ماجاع المسلمون منذ ان فتحت ارض السواد ويكفيه شرفا ان بغداد كانت وستظل عاصمة الدنيا ومدينة العلم والعلماء رغم حقد ابن العلقمي واحفاده.
أنت تخالف نفسك ،تخلط بين العروبة والعراق ، أخي هذه الحضارات مع الكاشية والكاردوخية والميدية والكوتية والحيثية (وهم أجداد الكورد)...هي حضارات قديمة من أرض وادي الرافدين وليس للعرب أي علاقة بهم ،أنا افتخر بهم ايضا كعراقي .5. 
اما معنى العراق فالمقصود فيه البصره والكوفه فقط كما ذكره ياقوت الحموي وليس حدود العراق المعروفة اليوم ويصدق ان يطلق على العراق بشكله الحالي بلاد الرافدين .
أخي هذا ما أردت قوله ، عزيزي بعد جهد جهيد فسرت الماء بالماء !!!!
6. حقا انك لاتعرف من العرب غير الخونه والاتباع الاذلاء لان الطيور على اشكالها تقع ومن رام العلا ومجالسة الاخيار ومعرفة اخبارهم يعرفهم ويعرف طرقهم ألا خاب امثالك وخسروا .

أخي لاداعي للسب فأنت مهندس وخريج جامعة ، جادلني ولكن بعيدا عن السباب ؟؟؟؟؟أنا أيضا أعرف هذا النوع من الكلام ولكني اتجنبه 7.

ومن المناذره اؤلئك الابطال الميامين الذين اذاقوا كسرى بن يزدجر وقائده رستم مر الهزيمة في معركة ذي قار بقيادة البطل الهمام هانيء بن مسعود الشيباني .
هانيء أبن مسعود الشيباني ليس من المناذرة ،وكان هو القائد وليس مثنى بن حارثة ومعلومة جديدة لك روت بعض المصادر : أن يوم ذي قار صادف مولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اليوم الذي اشتدت فيه الشمس وسطع نورها وازداد حرها مما ساعد على اندحار الفرس !!..


ولا انسى ان ابين لك ان العلماء قد وضعوا من الالفاظ التي تشير الى خوارم المروءه اسم (( الساساني )) بعدما اذلهم الله تعالى في القادسية ومعركة نهاوند ومعركةالجسر على ايدي جنود الرحمن من ابناء العرب المسلمين من الجزيرة العربيه ومنهم الكثير من المناذره وبدأوا يعملون خدما وبكل الوظائف الخسيسه ولايزالون .
إذن قرة عينك بارث ابناء ساسان المجوس .


معلوماتك التأريخية تحتاج تصحيح ، فالمسلون بقيادة عبيد قد خسروا معركة الجسر بتأريخ من شعبان 13 هـ= 22 من أكتوبر 634هـ امام الفرس بقيادة (ذوالحاجب بهمن جاذويه) وذلك بسبب سوء القيادة وكانت معركة هائلة استشهد فيها أبو عبيد، وتولى القيادة المثنى بن حارثة، ولم يوفق المسلمون في تحقيق النصر، وإن أبلوا بلاءً حسنا في المعركة. وبحسب إجماع المؤرخين، لم يكن أبو عبيد الثقفي مؤهلاً تماماً للقيادة، ولكنه كان معروفاً بشجاعته وإخلاصه وتقواه، حتى إن المثل كان يُضرب بشجاعته بين العرب وقتها.
انا لا اتكلم عن التاريخ ولكن هل تعرف معنى كلمة (عرب) اليوم في توركيا ؟؟؟ أنه يعني ............لا أستطيع قولها لأني أحب العرب ،ولكن أسألهم ،وقرة عينيك يا عربي !!!


----------



## كامو (7 أبريل 2007)

اسف يبوا أنى أخطات في أرسال الرد ولهذا ظهر الرد 3 مرات ، اعتذر مرة أخرى


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## anas hammad (23 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومات القية التي اتحفتنا بها


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (28 أبريل 2007)

ابن سينا

أشكرك على المعلومة القيمة..

وأنا مؤيد تماما لما ذكرت..

فقد مر معي سابقا أن الهندسة معناها : قياس الأرض.

المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (30 أبريل 2007)

عذرا اخوتي
فالنبعد عن هذا


----------



## سماييل آجاني (30 أبريل 2007)

ايها الاخوة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد مر هذا الموضوع ما يقارب سنة او اكثر ولا زال الردود مستمرة ولكن دون اضافة شيء جديد ومفيد اليه حتى اصبح الموضوع معركة بين الفرس والعرب وسرد التاريخ وكيل الاتهامات والشتائم ولم يرتقي النقاش الى الاسلوب العلمي والحوار الهاديء.وهناك من الفاظ والعبارات الاجنبية( فارسية وانكليزية وفرنسية وغيرها) تعد بالمئات دخلت حقل الهندسة وغيرها الى ثقافات كل الشعوب ولو جرى النقاش حولها بهذا الاسلوب السوقي لما تطور العلوم ولبقيت مراوحة في مكانها . ان كان هذا تفكير النخبة المثقفة من ابناء الامة الاسلامية والعربية خاصة بشان كلمة المهندس فما بالكم بالناس العاديين, ابالله عليكم نحن الامة الاسلامية الممزقة والمتخاصمة ( طبعا اقصد الحكومات وليست الشعوب ) بحاجة الى هذا النوع من الحوار؟ ام نحن بحاجة الى شيء اخر لدرء المخاطر التي تقصف بالامة الاسلامية وهل العدو يفرق بين الشعوب الاسلامية حتى نأتي نحن لنفرقها هكذا ونتغنى بالامجاد ونفتخر لانتسابنا الى هذاالقوم او ذاك؟


----------



## ابن سينا (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة المهندسون الأفاضل يبدو ان النقاش قد بدأ يأخذ مسارًا وينتحي نحوا غير الذي قصدته...فالذي قصدته من الموضوع هو الكشف عن هذا اللقب الذي نحمله كمهندسين ومعناه ومن أين جاء وذلك لتمام المعرفة وبلوغها النصاب...ولم يك القصد الطعن في عرق او جنس وليس إثارة النعرات على إختلاف أنواعها من عرقية او مذهبية او حتى دينية...
وللعلم فإن إيران الحالية وأهل فارس كانوا على المذهب السني ولم يعرفوا المذهب الشيعي إلا في اوائل القرن السادس عشر الميلادي وبالتحديد في عام 1512 وعلى يد إسماعيل الصفوي الذي حاول الإنسلاخ عن الدولة الإسلامية العثمانية متخذًا المذهب الشيعي مطية لتحقيق مآربه....والصفوي نسبة الى جده صفي الدين الاردبيلي,ويزعم الصفويون أنهم من العرب وأنهم هاشميون,ولكن الارجح انهم من التركمان.
وأهل ايران رفضوا ان يتحولوا الى المذهب الشيعي وقد علق احد الشيعة في ايران آنذاك قائلًا:""إن ثلاثة أرباع سكان تبريز من السنة، ولا يدرون شيئا عن المذهب الشيعي، ونخشى أن يقولوا: لا نريد مُلك الشيعة"....هذا بإختصار وللأمانة التاريخية...
وعلى هذا نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يتعاموا مع المقال بموضوعية وحدس وصدق ...وإلا سوف نضطر الى إغلاقه نهائيًا.
والشكر الى الأخ المهندس سماييل آجاني على حلمه وعلمه وتحليه بالصبر والمثابرة.


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## honeyrain (24 يونيو 2007)

بدى احكى شويه واضبف معلومات عن تاريخ كلمه الهندسه كان لكل بلد قديما لقب بمعنى المهندس مثل القدماء المصريون لقب النجار المالكى واليونايويون ارشيتكتون ويعنى سادة البنائين ورومانينبلقب انيجتارى وانن كلمه المهندس لم تعرف بمعناها الحالى الا بعد عام1761 ترجع كلمه المهندس فى اللفه العربيه فى العصر اللى بدا فيه الاستقرار و اتصال الدول مع بعضها بعد الفتوحات الاسلاميه وان ابن سينا استخدمعا كعلم من علوم الجيوممطريقيا اول من عرف مهنه المهندس هو الانجليزى نرد جولد عام 1818


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (24 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العاني مهندس (2 يوليو 2007)

اظن هذه الكلمه هي اصلها من النظره مكتشفه


----------



## العاني مهندس (2 يوليو 2007)

اظن كلمه الهندسه جاءت من نظريه مكتشفه


----------



## العاني مهندس (2 يوليو 2007)

انا اخوكم العاني مهندس اريد منكم موضوع عن كيفية انشاء الجسور المخفية


----------



## المهندس قسام (3 يوليو 2007)

كلام رائع ولقب رائع وهو المهندس ..

أشكرك أخي ,,


----------



## م.محمد ياسر بلبل (8 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة الرائعة أخ ابن سينا


----------



## الحاج صالح (13 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم,,,,,
أصل كلمة الهندسة عربي ومشتق من أسم الهنداز وهو الأسم القديم للهندسة أو من يشق قنوات الري كما أشار أحد الزملاء الكرام ولم يكن في لسان العرب دال متتابعة مع زين فبدلت الزين الي سين ويمكن الرجوع الي قاموسي مختار الصحاح و مختار القاموس للتأكد, و للعلم توجد شركة أستشارات و هندسة تحمل أسم هنداز ويمكن زيارة موقعها: www.hendaz.com
وشكرا"


----------



## الملكي (17 أغسطس 2007)

معلومه مهمه لكل مهندس شكرا لك (انداره) هندسه


----------



## علي داود (18 أغسطس 2007)

اتصور كلمة هندسة تعني دكتور في اللغة الصينية


----------



## shery1 (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahyossery (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا باشا علي المعلومات


----------



## merohussein (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعنى الجديد دة


----------



## حنظله (22 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووورررررررررر


----------



## محمد الرويسي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

المطلوب بحث فى الأدارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع او الأدارة الصناعية للأجازة الدقبقة


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------

